# OFFICIAL 2007 Harvest Pics Thread



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Taken the very first part of 2007 in a Texas ice storm....nailed him right in the kisser
Martin Slayer Extreme
Trophy Taker Original rest
Carter Target 3 release
Sword Acu-site 
Carbon Express Maxima 350 shaft
G5 Striker 100 grains broadhead


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

2nd one for that trip


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

Here's my contribution thus far. He never knew I was there. A 45 yard shot flew true for a clean double lung, and he only went 40 yards. Needless to say, I was very happy. Spot and stalk, 500 yards from my bait, I was heading out on the last day I could hunt for the spring season.


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

practicing in the backyard
30 yard shot double lung


----------



## GrawDawg (Sep 1, 2005)

*Black Bear*

Here's a Black Bear that I've been tardy to post. Took him from 15 yards & 17 feet elevated.
I hit him perfect, he bolted up a tree, hang there about 30 seconds, got lightheaded and fell. 
I'm convinced he was dead before he hit the ground.










The FMJ arrows tipped with Silver Flames tore through this brute like a hot knife through butter! 
I found my arrow buried 4 inches deep in the dirt !! :mg:


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

Manitoba Black Bear taken with KC's Outfitters back in June in the pouring rain!


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

Spring Turkey in ND


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Taken the week Texas froze over


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

My turkey The 1st turkey ever taken with a SILVERFLAME http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHCoDDTBpUI


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Nebraska Archery only season two Merriams by Gobbler Guillotine 4" cut and one Hybrid with a Hammerhead 2" cut.
http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto.php?photo=3784&limit=recent
clip #1 









Kansas Archery Only season Easter Sunday Double
clip #2 http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto.php?photo=3788&limit=recent









Kansas Rio#2









Missouri Eastern


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Here is the story I wrote up this spring about the hunt . . . 

This was a great hunt. Finally was able to call this old gobbler within bow range last Friday. He only gobbled once, and it took him nearly an hour to cross an 80 yard wide field . . . it seemed like an eternity. Soft purring and clucks gradually coaxed him closer. I left the dekes at home on this hunt because in the past he hungup at the sight of them, regardless of whether it was hens, jakes toms etc. 

When I finally got him within range, he sat there like a statue. He stopped right at 40.0 yards. I really wanted a closer shot, but this is the range I do the majority of my practice from, so I knew it was a not a problem so long as I make the same shot I make every day in practice. I closed my eyes, pictured myself drawing, placing the pin on the birds shoulder, and making that same perfect shot on this gobbler. 

When i opened my eyes, the gobbler was still standing there, in the exact same spot, scanning the woods behind me for that hen. I drew back, let the pin float over that magic spot, and pulled through(I was shooting a Carter Atension with spike head). The next thing that registered with me was the solid thwack of my arrow driving through bone. The gobbler jumped up and then hit the ground hard. He made it about 5 yards flapping, and died. I just kept watching him with another arrow knocked, ready in case he got up. By the time I realized he was done, his two buddies, both nice Toms, had come over to, in typical gobbler fashion, give their fallen comrade a few last kicks for good measure. Then they were on their way, and I was on my way to retrieve my best bow bird to date. 

Weight :19.2lbs
Beard : 9.75"
Spurs: 1 1/4" and 1 5/16" 
Score: 64.325

Equipment
Elite Energy 65lbs
HHA 5500 XL
TT Pronghorn
450 grain Beman Black Max 340's/Blazers/ 100 grain Nap Scorpion XP
CAP Lore
Carter Atension Spike head


----------



## passthru68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Got this fella about 12:30 this morning. These critters will tear your yard to pcs. BTW he was in FULL RUT!


----------



## kcamarata (Aug 7, 2007)

*First Bear*

Taken in june from 10 yards while I was 15 feet up a tree. He had no idea that I was there. He jumped, let out a yelp, and made it about 40 yards. Arrow passed completely through him and I found it stuck in the ground. I'm shooting a Reflex Highlander.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres a pic of my first antelope....might be the first taken in 2007 by a hunter.....August 4th at 9:31 am..... 
65 yards double lung, broke both shoulders, and blew through the windpipe....40 yard recovery!


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

I spotted this guy sitting on a flat, about 100 yards from a gully. I figured I'd sneak up the gully, then figure out how to close the last few yards when I got there. All went well, until I peeked up over the edge and the buck was no longer there! I glassed around and caught just the tips of his horns bouncing behind some rocks; that's when the game of cat and mouse started and lasted for about an hour. At one point I was within 50 yards, but when I drew and edged around the rocks, he was no where to be seen. There were two washouts he could have gone down, so I picked one and took off. As I was skirting the edge, he poked up over the top, stopped and stared right at me. I very slowly ranged him at 71 yards. Very little wind, he's slightly uphill and broadside. I've practiced this shot thousands of times and the conditions are nearly perfect. He took one step forward and then turned slightly away. I came to a full kneel and drew back, putting the 70 pin right on the hot spot and let loose. The arrow flew true, took out both lungs and broke his leg going out. Zero yard recovery and I had my first pronghorn! I did a little happy dance, said a prayer of thanks and took off to claim my trophy. He measures about 13" length and green scores around 63".

Details of the hunt-

Bow: Elite Envy, 29.5" and 65#
Release: Carter Insatiable 2
Stabilizer: Archery Kinetics AKX
Rest: Limb Driver
Sight: Tru-Glo Tru-Site Extreme Micro
Broadhead: Ironhead 125
Arrow: ACC 3-60, about 435gr. and 305fps
Camouflage: Predator Fall Brown
Range Finder: Leupold RX II (worth it's weight in gold on long range speed goats!)

Wow! Check out that sexy hat I'm wearing


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

Took this Oregon Spring Bear on day 2 of a 7 day backcountry hunt....took two days to get him and my gear out...good times!!


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

A Few California Hogs:


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

45yds 13" 69 green score 
HCA Iron Mace 65lbs 29"
Carbon Revolution 5.5
G5 Montec 85 gr
G5 Sight
TT Shakey Hunter


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

My buddies first goat with a bow 40 yds 13" 72 green score
Bowtec BK dually
Carbontech Cheetah
G5 montec 100 gr


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## Zone Team (Jul 18, 2007)

Gobbler with the Drenalin








Taken at 30 yards
G5 Striker
Hopefully more to come.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

My spring bird for 2007....10" and 9.75" beards, 1" spurs and weighed 21 lbs.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

My 2007 Wyoming antelope.


----------



## danimal7802 (Nov 29, 2004)

one of my birds


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*07 antelope*

2002 ford excursion diesel edge juice power chip set to #5 extream. those antelope arnt that fast
just kidding, 50 yard shot spot and stalk with a 3 day old diamond liberty my forge bow blew a limb 5 days before the hunt.


----------



## NorthernMI (Mar 13, 2006)

2007 August Bear


----------



## KEVINL. (Sep 19, 2005)

Me And My Hunting Buddy!!!


----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)

*Opening day elk*

I shot this young cow this a.m.. I have a Bighorn sheep tag that the season starts the 4th so I figured a bird in the hand was worth the taking. 20 yards she went 50, solid double lunger.


----------



## mtmiller (Mar 23, 2005)

Me and my hunting bud from this morning.


----------



## Blacktail Hunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Taken 8-18-07


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

*2007 Opemimg Day Gobbler*


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

Javelina boar S. Texas May
36 yards
Hoyt XTec








P&Y Pronghorn Antelope New Mexico August
67 yards
Hoyt Xtec


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's some picts of the goat I harvested yesterday. Happen to come across him as I was trying to intercept the herd. My first goat with a bow and very pleased. A 50 yd shot done him in.

The 5 yr old in the pict is my nephew who was there for the recovery.

Equip.
'06 Pearson Stealth
Vortex Sidewinder 10x42 Optics
CX Edge 350's
Montec 100's
Blazers
Spott-Hogg HoggIt
NAP Quiktune Rest


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Took this bear on Tuesday, August 21, in Temagami, Ontario Canada, about 6 p.m.
Taken over bait at 22 yards, using a Magnus Stinger 4 blade head pushed by a Easton XX75 2216, Blazer fletched arrow. I was using my Hoyt Trykon, 68 pounds. 
The arrow entered just behind the near side leg, took out the lungs, then struck the off side leg bone, shattering it. He traveled 40 yards before he dropped, leaving a sparse blood trail for the first twenty, then spraying blood like a hose until we found where he lay. Estimated weight was 225 pounds.


----------



## Short-n-Stalky (Feb 13, 2007)

*2 day Elk*

Got this guy at 20 Yards.


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

*My first pronghorn*

My first pronghorn taken 8/23/07 in SD


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

*"Thousand Lakes" Muley...*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How goes it,
Well I just wrapped up my 2007 Archery season here in Utah. I drew a tag for the 'Thousand Lakes' unit in Southern Utah, just northwest of the coveted 'Henry Mountains' unit. 'Thousand Lakes' is an 11,000 ft. limited entry unit right in the middle of the red & rugged desert. The state of Utah only allows 7 tags each year...so when I recieved the news that I had actually drawn a tag with only 2 preference points, I was ecstatic! I started my pre-season scouting about 3 months before the start of my hunt. If you plan on hunting out here in the west, you better spend a lot of time looking for you deer before hand. You can't just walk up to a buck out here or sit in a stand and wait for him to walk underneath you! Becoming firmiliar with a deer's routine and habits is incredibly vital to a hunter's success. It will only play to your advantage if you know where your buck is bedding down and where he feeds every night & morning. Most of my pre-season scouting was done with my father-in-law, who has hunted extensivley in this area for the past 20 years with a muzzleloader. 

By the eve of the opening my dad and a friend of mine from Wyoming had set up camp and were ready to get after it the next morning. The dry heat of August in Utah can be brutal...but atop an 11,000 ft. peak the temperatures were in the mid to high 70's...absolutley beautiful hunting weather. It had rained the night before so the gound was perfectly soft...which is great for those long stalks that we do out here. We spent most of the weekend 'glassing' hillsides through our spotting-scopes trying to get a better idea of where the deer that we hadn't previously seen were going to be later that evening. We noticed a good bachelor group that we had never seen before and our plan was to come back and put a good stalk on a decent typical in that group. While I was sneaking up through a wash, another hunter on an ATV was flying down a trail nearby us and spooked the bucks...ruining my chances for the night. Sunday's hunt didn't go quite an anticipated as well...we were on a good group of deer until one of the buck's "watchdogs" ( a doe), had us pegged. She spooked and then proceeded to take all of the bucks with her! That weekend we had seen over 50 bucks...about 12 of which would've scored in the 150's to 170's.

I had previously used all of my vacation time from work so I had to wait until next weekend to travel back down to 'Thousand Lakes' and give it another go. This time my dad and I were planning on camping in a different spot closer to some smaller groups of bucks that we had seen the previous weekend. By the time we had got off work, finished loading up and driving down there it was almost 11:00...so we decided to just hit the sack and worry about setting up camp the next day during lunch. At 6 am we were up and ready to start another day of hunting. Right from the get-go we started to see some bucks, right off the side of the road. A little later I noticed a small 2-point about 46 yards away...I almost didn't even notice the buck standing about 15 yards behind him. I started to watch him feed through my binoculars and determined that he was good enough buck to stalk. I knew I had to be extra quiet since he had a smaller buck with him who would definitley let im know I was there. After a quick and quiet stalk, I managed to get within 32 yards of this deer. I waited for him to take one more step forawrd and to the right...if he did so he would be right in the center of my shooting lane covered with pine limbs and quakie's. With an arrown already knocked I was waiting for the right moment...finally it came. I drew back, put my 30 yard pin on his motor...and before I knew it I had an arrow in the air and on it's way. With an 80lb. draw wieght and an arrow speed of 307fps...it didn't take my arrow long to do it's job. I seen my little black arrow and 85 grain 'ThunderHead' hit the buck and heard it it some brush behind him. Even though I knew my arrow was on the mark..I thought that I had missed because the deer didn't act like he had just been hit. He calmly walked about 25 yards from the location of the shot, and tipped over. He died without any struggle or fight, which made my job a lot easier by not having to wait 15 minutes from him to die. After we'd found my arrow and walked up to the buck...I was pleasantly suprised. I knew he was only a 3x3...but a very decent 3x3. We measured the buck at 24" wide and about 20" tall...not a monster or record by any means, but a very solid archery buck! I harvested this animal at 7 a.m. and by 11 a.m. was hanging him up at my friends meat shop/ taxidermy studio 100 miles away to be worked on. Completeley dresses without the cape and head, the buck weighed 140lbs...which would've made him a 200lb. buck on the hoof. There were a lot of bigger deer on that unit than the buck I had taken...but I could'nt pass up a perfect shot like the one he presented me with. I'm happy with him and I can't wait until next season! 

I need to thank everyone who was involved with me and helped me to bag this good buck: 
- My dad (Troy Bentley)
- My Father-in-Law (Vance Brown)
- My Good friend (Kenderick Wilson)
- The Crew (Jakes's Archery & Hot-Shot Release Co. -- Orem, Utah)

Thanks again to everybody for all of their help and support. Later, Brad 
Bentley.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

*"GIANT" Utah Typical Mule Deer!*

How goes it,
I just posted some photos of my mule deer that I harvested last weekend, so let me stress....THESE NEXT 2 PHOTOS ARE NOT OF ME! The first photo is of a good friend of mine who I grew up and went to school with, all the way from elementary to high school. My friend arrowed this truly beautiful deer on Aug. 19th 2007 on public land in a general unit...he called me shortly after and informed me of what had just happened. His buck in in the top 3 typical deer ever taken in the state of Utah! He measures 30" wide and 22" tall...he's got mass from hell and has the darkest velvet I've ever seen. We had him gross scored at 219" typical and he'll probably net around 200-201". He's an amazing deer, I'm extremely happy for my friend and hope that he is happy as well. 

The second photo is of another buck taken around the same time but on the other side of the state. This second buck looks a little bigger and doesn't have any cheaters like the first buck. I haven't heard an official score yet...but I garuantee that the buck in the second photo will be the new Utah state record Typical Mule Deer! He's a gorgeous animal and any hunter would be jealous! Both deer are simply amazing and I'm glad to see Utah starting to produce some good deer again...not just monster Elk. Harvesting a trophy mule deer is one of the hardest things to do in the world...they are a lot tougher to hunt than a whitetail, bottom line...I don't care what anyone else says. That's why it's extremely rare to see photos like this. Enjoy guys...Later.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*might make B&C*

untill I connect on a nice whitetail this will have to do:tongue:


2007 darton pro3000, victory arrows, 100 grain judo point and 67bls of ke. put the smack down on this guy right before he charged

Reed


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*CA Muley*

Taken on the 28th...40yard shot, 125 recovery!


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

*1 tag filled... 6 more to go...*

Well today was opening day for the Montana general archery season for deer and elk. I was in the treestand and situated by 0520 and at 0702 I filled my anterless whitetail tag. It was a perfect 20 yard shot slightly quartering away. The recovery was maybe 80 yards. I moved my treestand later today after I shot her so I hope I will see more buck activity. This is my first day sitting in a treestand and my first deer out of it. I really like sitting up there watching the world go by.

Equipment: Bowtech MightyMite @ 73#, Goldtip Expedition Hunters 5575, Bohning Blazer Vanes and Wraps, Magnus 4 blade Stingers 100 grn, Sword sight, Bohning quiver, Carter Target 4.


----------



## abssprint (Sep 4, 2004)

Opening day meat for the freezer..:darkbeer:


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Central Montana, opening day. 
42 yard shot, 4X3 with eyeguards.


----------



## Short-n-Stalky (Feb 13, 2007)

*Got my very first bear!*

Got her 7 PM opening day.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's my WT that I shot tonight @ about 6:45. him and 5 other bucks walked by my blind @ 14 yds. he did not stop as all the others did. Waited for him to clear one of the buck and shot him as he was walking @ 20 yds slightly quartering away. Complete pass through high through both lungs. Ran about 200 yds and expired in the middle of the field. He'll be hangin on my wall.


----------



## large1 (Mar 1, 2007)

*First Bowhunting Kill Ever*

Like my title says, this was the first year I have gotten the opportunity to hunt. I've never tried firearm hunting, as I decided to opt for archery, and this is what I got. A pretty decent sized doe.

38 yards away
Quartering away
double lung shot
35 yard recovery
this is the exit wound side


----------



## jsc3150 (Oct 22, 2005)

Opening day Kentucky archery season

10 Point

Green score: 159 3/8


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is a pic of my son Byron's opening day buck.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is mine for the year so far.

Impala in March









Impala in July









2nd July Impala









Gerhard


----------



## WVHoyt (Dec 25, 2006)

8-28-07 Colorado Bull


----------



## aztrophytaker (May 10, 2007)

Coues Whitetail, Gross Score 109 5/8ths Arizona


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Central Colorado... DIY on National forest. 8-28-07 

35 yards quartered away, ran 80 yards down the hill and fell over like a BIG Oak tree!

Right side brow tine is 19 inches long! 

Rick

Nice coues AZtrophytaker!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*This Little Piggy!*

Shot this one in TX about three weeks ago. There were some larger ones, but they stayed out of range. I wanted something I could cook up on the grill anyhow, so when he came in at 24 Yards I let him have it.

Equipment listed below!


----------



## Exocet77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Taken in N. Ontario. August 15.
Vixen X-bow, Slick Trick 100gr Mag.
Shot him @ 20yds broadside, dropped about 50yds out.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

*First Mule Deer with a bow*

This is my hunting buddy and his first mulie with a bow. He shot this on our secret little piece of property we hunt out of a haystack. There were over 150 deer in this field tonight with 35 of them being bucks. This was the third largest and there is a 5 x 6 out there we are going to try to get tomorrow. He had this one at 42 yards in front of him and the bigger one 45 yards behind him but there were so many does around him he couldn't turn around and decided this one was for him. When the does put there heads down he drew settled and let him have it. This deer went right up to the road and jumped the fence and died in the ditch. He went and got the truck and had to drag him 8 feet!!! How lucky can a guy get?!?!?


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

another...


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

My 2007 mule deer taken in Saskatchewan. Shooting a Bowtech Allegiance, gold tip arrows and slick trick broadheads. 38 yard quartering away shot, 50 yard recovery. Rough scored at 188 gross.




























CLB


----------



## huntingislife (May 12, 2005)

The story is titled 1st bow kill!!!1st elk hunt!!! 1st bull!!!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

*My sons 07 whitetail*

Taken on 9/8/07 muzzy 4 blade liver shot, buck went 75 yds. We left him over night and found him bright and early today. He had just rubbed off his velvet and the rack was very red also.
The photos were taken right were he lay. The fog and sunrise made for some cool pics!


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

*Timber tigers*


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

Here's a 157" gross blacktail i took opening weekend on a Backcountry DIY hunt in Northern California:


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

*Meat for the table...*

Here is another of my hunting buddy with his whitetail doe from this morning taken at 44 yards out of his treestand...


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Sept.8th 2007 NJ Opening Day Doe
It was a 20 yard quatering away shot and she dressed at 101 lbs.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Monday Sept 10th NJ doe. 5 yard shot


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

little Idaho 5X5. 9-3-07 


Elk in the freezer. Now I can enjoy hunting the big boys!


----------



## RockChucker30 (Sep 6, 2007)

September 4th Kentucky. 35 yards quartering away. I've got a couple hundred trail cam photos of this buck.


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

*1st elk with a bow.*

Taken sept 8th. Opening day here in wash. cow or spike only. 1st elk with a bow, 5th overall.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Sept 11 07 Muley Buck, the green score is better than I thought...


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

ND Openner weekend First double for us with bows.


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

9-11-07 NC Doe








9-12-07 NC velvet 8 point


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

FIRST ELK WITH A BOW 
taken in western WA on the 11th
22 yard shot 20 yard recovery!


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*Wyoming*










Wyoming, September 13th, General Tag


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Missouri Opening Day Success!*

A 7 yard shot at 7:45 a.m. preceeded the 50 yard run to where I found him.:thumbs_up


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry about the bloody tongue. Darn thing kept popping out.:tongue:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*My friend's Alaska Caribou*

He just returned last week.:thumbs_up


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Here's a doe I got today. 30 yd double lung shot. only went about 50 yards.


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

*Delaware Doe*

I shot this doe on September 13th. 24 yds, double lung. She actually made it about 100 yards.

06 Alegiance, Gold Tip XT Hunters, 100 gr Spitfire XP Pros.
Nate


----------



## deadi (Mar 14, 2006)

This is my first animal taken with a bow. 22 yard shot. He ran about 150 yards before stacking up, unfortunatly I was not able to find him due to very little blood. I did go back up 5 days latter and was able to blood hound my way into him. Talk about a stink.

Any ways I shoot:
Bowtech Aligence
goldtip arrows 
wacem broadheads - 100 grains.


----------



## Gordylew (Oct 9, 2006)

*2nd doe of the season*

21 yd shot. stalked up on her. Bowtec Alegiance 70lb Muzy 4 blade 90 gr. Goldtip hunter XT
I let my bloodhound track her. 40 yard recovery


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

*batting a thousand*

38 yards, 0 yard recovery. 1st day of season, 1st time with new bow. i love public land bowhunting!!!


----------



## sweryap (Aug 16, 2006)

1st kill!


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

*First Elk with a bow*

Here is my hunting buddy with the six point he killed yesterday on National Forest. I didn't get to go because of my schedule and I regret it. We will head out this weekend to see if we can get me one. They are bugling!!!


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

another...


----------



## godex003 (Feb 5, 2007)

my biggest deer to date. twenty yards with a rage 3 blade. went 80 yards. I saw tons of deer on minnesota's opener, and this guy was the best.

















My buddy jason also got his first deer with a bow. An accident, he thought he was shooting a doe. Kinda cool though cuz it was still in velvet.


----------



## Wirtbowhunter (Jul 4, 2007)

*2007 WY Antelope*

Well here's my first antelope ever.

Switchback XT, 340 Axis ST arrows, 100 GR 2 blade rage

Near Douglas Wy, 32 yrd shot


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

i killed this doe at 6:40 sunday sept 16.it was 23 yd broadside shot.with an 06 tribute at 70lbs rage 2 blades and easton lightspeed 400's.


----------



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

*9-17-07*

South Carolina "tricked" Doe 

1st deer with a Slick Trick:thumbs_up
Awesome!!


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

I love this time of year!


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is a better pic of the elk...


----------



## fsd-cfi (Nov 19, 2005)

*first one for the year for me*

It's a 4x1 (?) The right antler was broken off earlier on this year or something. 

The XT did the job!


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

9/14/07, 44 yard shot, he fell 20 yards from where I shot him. Wyoming General license, DIY.


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is my Opening day Maryland buck, dressed at 145 pounds, He dropped on the spot.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*2007 Caribou*

46 yds
mathews Drenalin
striker 100gr

Great hunt!


----------



## Twanger_HA (Apr 11, 2007)

First buck of the season. I normally would let a buck like this walk by, but the landowner said he wants the bucks gone, or us (the hunters) gone. So, I obliged by putting this 8 pointer on the ground on opening day in Maryland. Taken less than a half hour into the season at a range of 12 yards with a Shuttle T-lock 100gr broadhead. He ran 70 yards.


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

BULLBLASTER said:


> FIRST ELK WITH A BOW
> taken in western WA on the 11th
> 22 yard shot 20 yard recovery!


got some more pictures of my bull.
shortly after the kill.


----------



## carbn4runner (Sep 19, 2007)

*sept. 01 2007 archery antelope*

glassed him up around 6 in the morn. about a mile away. snuck to 70 yds while he was bedded. and one of the does spotted me, he stood up to investigate and i nailed him couple inches high, but did not blow through. played cat and mouse all day, missed two times during the course of the day. bout 3 oclock had to hike back to the truck and rehydrate, but on my way to pick up where i left off i forgot my release and only had one arrow left. he was bedded right where i last seen him, snuck to 40 yds. and let the arrow go using good o'l fingers, well i missed but the arrow skipped, went through his rear end and right in the o'l ticker, long day but what an accomplishment.


----------



## MD2Colorado (Sep 16, 2007)

nice


----------



## GinoD (Aug 8, 2006)

*CT Buck*

I went out for the first morning of this year on Wednesday. It was 28 degrees, with a light NW wind. I headed to CT, and once there tookmy 4 wheeler about a mile and 1/2 into the woods. I climbed a tree, and didn't go as high as I normally do because I thought it would help to be under all of the foliage. I was wrong. As it was getting light, I could tell that I was not going to be able to see very well at all. I was contemplating climbing higher, and heard a twig snap. I had a big bodied buck feed all around my stand for almost an hour. I could see his rack, which I could see had real long main beams, but even though I drew on him a couple times, I could not get a clean shot off. As soon as he was gone, I packed up, and climbed an additional ten or so feet. I sat for the next two hours, disgusted with myself for not having been able to get off the shot, and second guessing my theory to not climb to where I normally would. I was going to hunt until 900, and at 852, this buck came in out of nowhere. I didn't have much for shooting lanes/holes, but he mamaged to give me a shot. I was shooting a 100gr Slick Trick, and it performed well. I was carrying 3 expandables as well, but elected to go with the ST Wednesday. I am glad I did. The deer weighed 176 pounds, and hopefully is just the start of a good 2007 season 

Good luck to ALL and thanks for reading...

This pic is with one of my 4 1/2 year old twins. One of my favorite hunting partners, and she has on her best hunting face.


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

This is my 2007 elk from Colorado over the counter unit D.I.Y. public land. My first elk, shot on Sat. Glassed the animal Friday evening and snuck into bow range Saturday morning. Shot with Hoyt Trycon, Slick Trick 100 Mag and Easton Super Slims. Ran about 75 yards from shot, which was about 43 yards. More pics posted under Bowhunting section titled "my colorado Elk"


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## rhameboy (Sep 11, 2007)

North dakota goat, he is a trophy to me as hunting was hard this year. Well this is my first goat tag filled so he tastes better than tag soup! This young lad had layed down with his single doe and we stalk with in 40 yards. I let him have it as he was still laying down. My buddy got the doe seconds later as she stood up. The wind was 40mph here and had a cross wind so I aimed a bit back thinking the wind would push my arrow NOT. Well he died after a few and all was well. Feels good not to be out smarted again!


----------



## coonhound (Jan 27, 2007)

Here are some pics of my 1st archery bull, I have a lengthy story in the hunting Post called "Washington Elk". I am still stoked, I shot him on opening day on the 8th. 35 yd shot, pass through only went 50 - 60 yds.

****


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

*manitoba doe!!!!*

Took this doe last night about 7:30 PM 25yard shot, 0 yard recovery:embara:

long story to this one, but it all works out in the end.

Darton Pro 3000, sword sights, and victory arrows:darkbeer:

Reed


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

My first elk ever. Bugled & cow called this one in on a solo hunt Friday evening. Recovery 150 yds. Some of you will like the shirt  !


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Antelope from Wyoming. Rage 2 blade, Bowtech Tribute


----------



## mtmiller (Mar 23, 2005)

Filled the doe tag a couple weeks ago. Little critter, but will eat well. Obviously shot was a little high, but recovery was 7 yards.


----------



## Spikers220 (Mar 8, 2006)

60 Yards - Rage 2 Blades - Dead Center Heart - 64# Draw - 300FPS - Complete Pass Through


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Sept 21 Shot 15 yrds Striker Strikes again....


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

Today was awesome!! I was on my first antelope hunt ever and I arrowed this buck at 35 yards. He ran full bore at our decoy and then stopped right before I shot!!!


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*mine*

September '07
DIY Public land.


----------



## cornbread542 (Aug 4, 2005)

9/20/07 Bowtech Liberty Beman ICS 85gr Grim Reaper 22 yd shot.


----------



## Jeff in SC (May 10, 2004)

SC doe killed on 9/21/07


----------



## bobby7321 (Jan 27, 2007)

cali d10 buck (tehachapi)

killed 9-23-07
@ 40 yards

vectrix xl 70 lbs
cx maxima 350
slick rick 100 gr magnum

1st bowkill!


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Mule deer doe, 51 yards, slick trick on the end of a Victory Shaft. 10 yard recovery.

JIM


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

Bow kill 16 steps 225#'s great hide. Saw 11 bears in 3 days on the stand!!!


----------



## nwsoftball (Oct 7, 2004)

*2007 Oregon Bull*

Not a big guy, but he'll eat good!!http://www.nwsoftball.com/images/russ2007elk.jpg


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

Another mulie, 20 yd. shot. E-500, Montec 100, GT 5575.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 15, 2004)

September 22nd...
Hoyt Vulcan
Beman arrows
Rocket hammerhead...

She was standing at 25 yards stomping her foot at me....She turned just enough to get my bow back then she looked back at me one last time...The hammerhead destroyed her...Double lung....50 yards and done..


----------



## mozy (Sep 21, 2006)

Her first! Heart shot at 17 yards.


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

*First Double*

My buddy and I went out for the CT state opening on 9/15. Very wet. Anyways had a few does come in around 8 am and "tricked" a nice doe at 45yards. Sorry about the pic. Went through both lungs and heart. Buddy was about 120 yards away from me scored at 9 am with his doe. Great times when you can share the experience like that.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

6pt. Ground level, Iron Mace 70#, AXIS 400, Magnus Buzzcut
20 yard shot, 45 yard recovery


----------



## AK12ring (Jan 8, 2006)

*07 Montana Elk*

Here is a picture of my 07 montana elk. Shot at 16 yards, hunting with the best hunting partners a guy could ask for my dad and brother. I had not hunted with them for 4 years. It was awesome to be able to get back to MT to hunt with them again.


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

*First Ever Archery Kill*

Got my first kill today(9/27/07) at around 8 a.m. I was hunting in a grove of trees with corn to the east, and pasture to the west. I had several deer pass under me this morning. I got to my stand at about 20 til 6, and 2 passed by shortly after I got situated in my stand. Another one passed by about 15 minutes later, and then another about 20 minutes later. I sat for nearly an hour without any action after these first sightings, and almost got out of my stand, but heard him coming really slowly behind me. He was directly behind me, so I couldn't get a shot, but the tree shielded me, so I was able to stand up and turn around to take a look. He wandered around below me for about 10 minutes, never looking up...he didn't have any idea that I was there. Finally, he veered toward the cornfield and gave me a quartering away shot at about 15 yards. I had to squat a little to get out of the way of a branch, so I wasn't sure how well I'd be able to shoot, but when I drew, it felt pretty comfortable, so I took the shot. The arrow caught the back of the left lung, and passed through the right lung, and finally lodged in the ribcage just below the right front leg. He ran about 150 yards before expiring. There wasn't access to the area, so I had to drag him about 200 yards to my truck. He's no monster, but he's a trophy to me. He weighed 110 lbs at the processor. Though tiring, this was the most fun I have ever had on a hunting trip!! I would have been happy if I hadn't gotten a deer. I have never had so many deer this close to me when deer hunting. What a BLAST!!!


----------



## IBOWHUNT35 (Apr 29, 2006)

418 Pound, Self Guided Maine Black bear

2006 Hoyt Protec 58# 29" Draw
Easton 400 Full Metal Jackets
Rage 2 Blade Broadheads


----------



## marzomi (May 11, 2006)

*September 07 Archery Antelope and Whitetail with my Elite Synergy*

I like it out West and my Elite Synergy made some long shots a piece of cake.


----------



## elkkiller#4 (Mar 19, 2007)

2007 elk
40 yard shot no recovery, watched him fall.
slick tricks rule


----------



## bubba101st (Feb 14, 2006)

My first with a bow. 30 yard shot. hit a little high. FOund her 40 yards out. Figured she ran a total of about 60 yards befor droping. Taken with a Martin Saber, 29", 70#. Easton Storm 340 arrows, Blazer veins, Muzzy MX-4 BH's, TT matix 5-pin, TT drop zone rest and a lot of help from the man up stairs. I still have a bear tag to fill.


----------



## caseydan34 (Aug 2, 2006)

*My 5x5 shot on the 27th!!!*


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

*Early Archery Doe*

My early archery doe. Shot with a BowTech Guardian, 70# with limbdriver rest and Hunter Hogg-it sight, 340 axis obsession arrows tipped with 150 grain razorcap broadhead. Yes, I got a complete pass through.:shade:


----------



## dlxhunter (Aug 1, 2006)

*2007 early season cull hunt*

Here is the doe I took last weekend w/my 2005 Bowtech Tomkat set at 67lbs w/29" draw firing beaman arrows tipped w/bad to the bone muzzy broadheads, 27 yard double lung shot with 90 yard recovery!


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

sept 29th elite envy 81# cx 400 arrows tekkan II broadheds 40 yrd shot 30 yrd recovery.


----------



## WiseGuy (Dec 15, 2004)

*Ohio opening morning buck*

Had a good day! We've been scouting a new area via trail cams and knew we had a few good bucks in the area. I was fortunate enough to have this one step out at 8:45. Made a solid shot, short retrieve, and long drag. The arrow went through both lungs and the upper heart. 

Used Wasp sharpshooter heads and got to watch my homemade lighted nock make the 25 yard journey.

Here's some before and afters. Good luck to all.


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

I shot this doe yesterday morning in southeast Ohio. Shot was 12 yards, quartering away. I shoot a Diamond Machete bow with GoldTip 55/75 arrows and I shot this deer with a Slick Trick 100 gr. Magnum. I tried ST's several years ago, before the new blades, and I decided to try them again. I was impressed, and so was she. She went about 70 yards after the shot.

wasp


----------



## mdcrossbow (Dec 13, 2006)

I hunt allot of back yards in the Potomac area outside Washington in Md. This is the 1st doe taken this season. I am not sure how long I will be able to hunt this year due to another knee problem. I had my right knee scoped at the end of last season and I tweaked it about 2 weeks ago and I need to have it done again. But for now I am aiming at having it done after the rut and working through the pain with the help of Advil and a cordazone shot;

This doe was taken at 28 yards and I have been useing Slick Tricks 125's for 7 years now.


----------



## steve-jervis (Dec 1, 2002)

*Pa Buck*

Got him opening day in Pa.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)

*Colorad Ram!*

After alot of hard hunting I finally completed a dream!


----------



## DreamingBig (Apr 23, 2007)

*Washington Elk*

An OTC unit that was cow or spike only. I haven't drawn a branch antlered permit in the past four years.

I shot this spike on opening day at 7:30am. One shot from 30 yards; he only went 25 yards before expiring. No tracking necessary.

This was a DIY hunt about 5 miles into the wilderness. I wouldn't want to do it any other way!

DB


----------



## Elwood (May 2, 2004)

Another Slick trick kill with some blood trail photo's


----------



## nijimasu (Jun 27, 2006)

My son's first bowkill. He pulled a sneak in wet grass to 21 yards and made a flawless shot. The deer went 55 yards at a dead run before tipping over. Hot Magic XT @ 45 lbs, Easton Epic arrows, Muzzy 3 blade 100 grain arrows. And we thought we were hunting mule deer!


----------



## nijimasu (Jun 27, 2006)

woops- I'll try again when I figure out how to post pics right


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*First night on the stand doe.*

Shot her at last light as she fed into one of my food plots. 39 yards through both shoulders. The Hoyt Vtec, Easton Epic ST, with a Rocket Steelhead broke both shoulders and had a complete pass through set at 65#. She went 60 yards!


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

*Indiana bow doe 2007*

Sorry for the poor quality pic. Dad doesn't know much about cameras, let alone digital cameras. This was the best of 4.

Vectrix XL, 28", 64#, Carbon Express Terminator Lite Select Shaft, 100 gr Grim Reaper head, slightly quartering away, entered high on near side top back of lung, exited far shoulder. 25 yard shot from a stand, jumped twice, reared up on hind legs and went down a mere 10 yards from point of impact. Shot at 9:35 this morning. Dressed weight 115lb. No anomalies. Normal healthy doe. Already cut up. Some in the freezer, some ready to go to Rihm's for salami and burger.


----------



## norris quinn (Jul 16, 2007)

*how do i post a pic*

i need details please! thanks norris


----------



## SturgellatOSU (Oct 2, 2007)

Killed this 4 point opening morning near Stillwater OK.

15 or so yards
95 pounds
Double lunged
30 yard recovery

64.5lb Martin Cheetah
Carbon Fury 6075 arrows at 26 inches
SpinTite Black Mamba 100gr

Hit kinda high but there was MASSIVE internal bleeding. First archery buck ever now it is time to chase a wallhanger.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*2007 fall turkey*

10/3/07

12" beard 3/4" spur 18lbs shot at 15 yards with Mathews Drenalin.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Got my first kill with a bow- finally!!! I thought that it was an 8 pointer but when I found him it was only a six...oh well, im still happier then a pig in sh**.

I shot him at 25 yards with my Bowtech- Easton Axis Full metal jackets with spitfire xp pro 100 grain. blew eight through the heart... I guess going to every 3d shoot in Northern Illinois (and winning most, but not to brag) really paid off.

This is the exit side of the deer. I have some better pics of it but they are on my dads camera so ill post them later.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*October 1st doe*

Watched her for about 15 minutes along with "bucky" the lil' button buck.

Took her from a 15' ladderstand within 5 yards with a G5 Striker.

She went about 20 yards. Not fast. Didn't seem all that startled. 
Then stopped for a few seconds and walk back to 10 yards and layed down.

I got to see it ALL up close.

Lil' Bucky didn't quite know what to think of it and kept his distance.

Within 10 or 15 minutes, she passed. It was 07:50 in the morning and was already 59* out with a predicted high of 70*. I had to register it and skin/butcher it pronto. That is all I did on Monday along with a 12 pack of Miller.:cocktail:

3 more months left of the season. But the pressure of having some meat is over.:tongue:


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*First night on the stand doe.*

Shot this old girl at last light. 39 yard shot through both shoulders. A complete passthrough and she only went about 60 yards. The Hoyt Vtec set at 65#, Easton 340 Epic ST, and Rocket Steelheads did the trick!:wink:


----------



## Huntin Daddy (Feb 17, 2007)

First bow kill

After having no luck stalking Antelope last year.I decided to try my blind but, I could not keep myself in it, stalking is so much more fun.This year I hunted 3 weeks in the hot sun. After many cactus pulling sessions, blown stalks, and their unpredictability due to massive amounts of moisture we had in July. All the hard work payed off Sept 4th,2007 when I stalked into range of this buck.Being my first animal with a bow you could imagine my excitment. On 
sept 15th I took a small cow.My freezer is full im happy .
The hard learned lessons in nature from nature I will not soon forget.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*Sept 28th*

Hoyt Havoctec, CX300, Rocket Sidewinder. My 1st time out on some new property. I just wanted to scout the 16 acres. As soon as I got off the guys grass and into the trees there was deer sign. There where trails going everywhere so I figured I'd go in 150 yds and climb a tree. I did and 10 minutes later she walked within 15-20 feet. She ran at the shot and went maybe 50 yards before dropping. When The land owner saw me dragging her through his backyard he came out and said "you've only been her 45 minutes!" I had to shoot a doe because I'm in a Earn-a-buck area. Now I have my buck tag and some great meat! I made 7 pounds of jerky and only the stuff I hid is left. My 4 kids would eat it all if I let them.

Entrance.








exit near quiver.


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

*Missouri 8 pointer*









20 yard, double lung shot, 30 yard recovery.
Darton Pro 3000

Copper John Pro III Sight
Trophy Taker Pronghorn Rest
Custom Carbon Rod Stabilizer
Easton ACC 3-49s
NAP Scorpion Heads
Carter Fits Me release

Full belly of tenderloins for me!!!


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

*Montana Bulls*

Hunting partner and I, 3-4 week of September

Hoyt Vectrix ACC 3/60 and 100gr Strikers
PSE X-Force Axis 340's and Muzzy 90gr. 4 Blade

won't post yardages due to "ethics police" one shot on both bulls, one went 10 yards, one went 90 yards.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*My Fall Bear*

10 yards, 6th bear to visit sight on that particular night. Shot him quartering away on camera through the heart and into the other shoulder. Went 20 yards and death moaned for 2 minutes straight. 375 lbs


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

Shot this doe on Oct.2 Its been really dry here in the Northeast, so I figured I would take a look at this water hole I know about on some public land. So the wife and me went and took a look at it the Sunday before and sure enough there was tracks everywhere. So I went back that Tue. and about 6:30 she came out and I let the old Sniper work. She went about 80-90yds and was done. First deer of the year. Hopfully there will be a couple more.


----------



## sbs (May 31, 2007)

*N.C. bow buck*

killed saturday sept.29 in surry county nc


----------



## 383bull (Dec 30, 2005)

*07 Wyoming bull*

Bull shot at 31 yards, recovery 30 yards, double lung, rage two blade 100 grain, pse X-Force 80 lbs 108 ft lbs kineteic energy, 8 inches penetration through shoulder, bull quartering towards me.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

*2007 Archery Buck*

Here is my North Dakota 2007 archery buck. I took him Oct. 4. He is not a monster but I am very proud of him. I had some trail cam pics of him this year and his sheds from last year. I took him with a reflex superslam, 5575 Goldtip Hunter XT's, Sonic 100 gr. broadheads. I also use turbo nocks.


----------



## Elbowdraw (Feb 10, 2007)

October 1, 2007
Hoyt Vectrix XL
G5 100 gr. Strikers


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice buck again Drake!


----------



## karl wagner (Oct 7, 2007)

*NJ Opening Day Buck*

Good times with good friends. 25 yards, Matthews Switchback XT, Piston Points 100gr. Double Lung, Dropped after about 4 seconds


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Doe taken.
Only one tag left, fall turkey.
Going to be a tough one to fill with limited time.

Went to my brothers stand at 3:30pm.
Determined to take whatever comes out if it does not have spots.
Kept watch on the two tote roads, but then hear crunch crunch coming in from the woods. I turn slow and see the small doe coming in through the woods and not one of the trails.

She walked straight in and stands UNDER THE STAND and sniffs the rungs that I came up earlier. She steps out from under the ladder and starts walking straight out along the wood line. I have a split second decision to make. Do I wait to see if she turns, or take a shot.

Considering my wife at home watching the two kids (4.5y and 9m) and I decide I can not risk letting her walk straight out and away.

12yds out I take my shot.
A couple hours later I am back home with the deer up in the neighbors stable.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

*Fist doe of the season*

Oct 7 doe , 17yrds slight 1/4 away , Martin Pantera 65lbs easton axis st 400's , eastman first cut exp 100's.


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

temps were mid 80's during the day, 58-60 at sunrise. Everyone total took 3 bucks and 2 does in 3 1/2 days. All but one doe was shot before 7:40am, legal shooting time began at 6:50am. 

Buck was shot thursday (10-4) morning at 7:02am at 20 yards, slightly quartering away. He has been feeding up behind me since 6:30am. He was 10 yards or less from me for about 15 minutes before I shot him. Woods were so thick and dark, I couldnt see if it was a buck or a doe till he was almost under me, then I couldnt tell if he was legal until he stepped onto the edge of the field I was on. Not the biggest, but his left side antlers are almost identical to the one I shot last year, so I decided to take him. hit a little high and back, but got both lungs and liver, traveled 40 yards. I heard him stop, crash just out of sight in a field, kick and let out the death moan all in a few seconds. I gave him 15 minutes, found the arrow, and followed the blood right to him. Broadhead was a slick trick 100 mag. 

























Doe was shot Friday (10-5) morning at 7:38am at 15 yards. She was slightly quartering to me. Shot went in just behind shoulder and came out just infront of the diaphram. Double lung and one of the blades nicked the diaphram and stomach. She ran 40 yards and piled up, heard her kick, but no moaning. Gave her 25 minutes before looking for her, could see her from where my arrow was. Broadhead was a G5 striker 100 grain. 

















Great few days. My brother (first time bowhunter) killed his first buck at 7:15am thursday, a few hundred yards from where I shot mine. All the points but one where busted off on his.


----------



## dapisano (Sep 21, 2006)

This is my first bear. 19 yd double lung dispatch. It ran 20 ft to the edge of a 200 ft deep ravine.....and yes, rolled all the way to the bottom. 

Mathews Featherlite with XX75's tipped with Muzzy 100gr braodheads. I saw a dandy bear two nights earlier which appeared to be very cautious while coming in. Never gave me a good vital shot so I elected to wait. Let a day go by before I returned to this stand and saw a boar and three cubs come in. Thirty minutes after they left this one came in and made me a very happy hunter!!


----------



## jimmy102 (Jun 26, 2007)

First archery kill! 8 point Golden Eagle Bow ,Easton Epic 400 ,Muzzy 125


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

*My second buck with a bow.*

This is my second buck that I have taken with my bow.After some good preseason scouting I hung a stand and he came in almost under the stand. I shot him @ 8 yards and he ran another 15 yards and dropped. I shot him almost straight downthrough his back. I took out one lung and his heart. The broad head was stuck in his strernum. The damage was massive and my friend said it looked like I shot him with a slug. 7pt that weighed 120#'s. This is the first buck that I have taken off my hunting lease with a bow so I am EXTREMLY happy with this guy. Switchback XT, 400 gr arrows, 100 gr Slick Trick Magnum and one happy hunter:wink:.


----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)

*Last minute Turkey!*

Welltoday was the last day for Turkey here in Colorado. Went out and found a small flock tonight! Coolest thing was that I had the whole family with me!


----------



## HuntNXS (Jan 3, 2006)

GameTamers boys scored. This guy scored 183 gross, 179 net. North Texas Deer opening moring.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

My South Africa successes in June/ July 2007

First a Nyala, double lung shoot









A Ostrich female, head shoot









Blackspringbok, heart shoot









Blessbok, dorsum / lung shoot and new SCI world record









This mouse bull was taken today in my garden.
Double lung, heart shoot


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

Here's a doe taken at 8:45AM on 10/6/07 in SE Michigan on private property. Eleven-yard shot from my Summit Razor at about 16ft up. Double-lung shot - she ran 40 yards, stopped to look around for a few seconds, then fell over. Love to see them fall in sight! :thumb:










This is the first deer I've taken with the XT, _bucknasty_ strings, Victory arrows, Limb Driver rest, _MeanV2_ suppressor, Mini Blazers, and a few other things I've switched up this year thanks to ArcheryTalk! 

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

*First Antelope Kill!*

Here is my 2007 Nebraska Antelope buck, shot on private land in Sioux County, September 20th. 59 yard shot, 100 yd recovery. Shot with a '07 Alpine Silverado 70#, Copper John Dead Nuts sight, Alpine Whisper Flight rest, Stan Super-X release, Easton Axis 300 arrow 500 grains w/ a 125 gr. Slick Trick Magnum. Spotting done with my 8.5X50 Vortex binos (Thanks Big Country!:wink. Green scored at 68 7/8".


----------



## Bill Carlsen (Jul 18, 2007)

Shot this doe on 9/17 in NH. Was shooting 60# DAS recurve, Razorcap broadheads on 340 Beman Max4 shafts. Twenty yard shot....she dropped 5 yards from my treestand. Have killed 3 deer with the Razorcaps and none made it more than 30 yards.


----------



## hunting180 (Oct 3, 2006)

I got this small buck Saturday about 7:30. He was 18 yards from me when i shot him. He ran about 30 yards and fell over. I got both lungs. 5 minutes later about 20 pigs came in and i got one of those also. Man it was a great morning. G5 striker 100 gr Both shots were pass threws.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Bill Carlsen said:


> Shot this doe on 9/17 in NH. Was shooting 60# DAS recurve, Razorcap broadheads on 340 Beman Max4 shafts. Twenty yard shot....she dropped 5 yards from my treestand. Have killed 3 deer with the Razorcaps and none made it more than 30 yards.


Nice job with the recurve. 20yards is my max with my recurve but I'm never brave enough to hunt with it. Kudos


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

First bow kill this year. Got him at approx 8 am this morning in the piney hills of Union Parish in Louisiana. I had 6 deer approaching me, all does with yearlings and this buck. I had no idea how I was going to defeat 12 deer eyeballs. Just so happen as they got in front, everyone of them turned and faced away from me allowing me to draw back on the buck. He was slightly quartering away and standing approx 20 yards. The Mathews with Slick Tricks did the job.


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*Plenty of does around still no shooters*

Here is a couple of does I shot over the past two weeks. So far no no shooter bucks. PA is recording record temps for October this year and I can't wait until the temps drop.


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Mistaken Identity*

Oct. 6th, Northern Illinois farm.......Small 7pt buck for my son who was sitting with me. Equipment.....68# Elite E-500, Beman Black Max arrows, Limbdriver rest, Rage 2 blade broadhead. 25 yard shot, complete passthru into the dirt...the rage cut thru 3 ribs going in and left a huge entry hole and huge exit. Deer was down in 45 yards within seconds!! Love that Rage!


----------



## Speuboy (Jul 5, 2005)

first deer or the season hopefully I get a few more.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

*13 pointer 1 drop 190lbs dressed.*

Well 9 days into the season and I nailed this monster at 40 yards quartering away. Bowtech Guardian 70# Easton Axis Full Metal Jacket 340's with Spitfire Pro 100 grains.

I shot him at 7:30 in the morning and I waited until 8:00 to even get down and look for my arrow. So I got down looking and couldnt find it, no blood either...so I got nervous. Went back to the stand and waited another 15 minutes and then I got anxious and started tracking really slow, finally found a HUGE blood trail but he ran about 30 yards before it came gushing out. There was so much blood it looked like someone took a bucket and poured it onto the ground in a line, a blind man could have followed it. So I thought with a blood trail like that he couldnt have gone far, I stuck him good. Well then I finally see him and he got spooked and took off running. Turns out he jumped the fence to a guy that doesnt usually let people cross his property to get deer but I knew a couple people that know him so they talked him into letting me cross to get him. Turns out that he ran approx 250 yards before he expired. The guy that property the deer is on is a serious hunter and he said that he has never in his life seen a deer go that far bleeding that bad. When I field dressed him there wasnt a pop can of blood that drained out...this was a strong deer.
I think I am going to start shooting slick tricks. Both deer that I have shot with these Spitfire XP's have both been very nice shots (first one through the heart and 1 lung, complete passthrough, and this one stuck one lung and didnt go through) and they dont die as fast as I would like...first one ran 50 yards this one ran 250...would have only ran about 150 if he would have died where I spooked him.

Anyways this is my best buck to date and now im out of tags for bucks...wish I wouldnt have shot the 6 pointer but it was my first deer ever.

Oh well...amazing season so far!

Cant really tell from the pics but it is a 13 point with 1 drop tine. Dressed out at 190 lbs...im guessing he weighed 250ish before.

Think this is Pope and Young material??Im new to this actually getting deer stuff...haha


----------



## prowannabe (Oct 6, 2004)

230 lb Black Bear at 22 yards, taken 10/5/07


----------



## Downin Whiteys (Jan 25, 2006)

My kills so far this season:

2 turkeys on 10-07-07 and a doe on 10-10-07


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Taken on October 9th at 6:45 PM at 14 yards. I watched him for 45 minutes as that is what it took him to close the 70 yard gap from when I first saw him.

Taken with a Victory VForce 400 tipped with a NAP 125 grn HellRazor shot from my Mathews XT and WB rest.

He ran a total of 70 - 80 yards, took out both lungs and just missed the heart.


----------



## troub454 (Sep 29, 2007)

161 3/8 gross


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here my Boar from Tuesday, 132 lbs without innards.
Taken in Europe at 30 yard uphill with my Mathews Conquest II 74 lbs, Carbon Express CX 3D 400 select arrow tipped with a G5 Tekan II mechanical broad head, LimbSaver full equipment and Winner`s Choice string and cable.
My camo from ASAT work very excellent by this walk and stalk hunt.
The arrow penetrated both sides of ribs and the right leg bone, the heart was only touched from the broad head.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

My SC 8 pt. from 10/11/07.

Shot him at 10 yards and he only went 35 yards.


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is my second entry for the season. I shot both these does last night, 10/11, shot just 1 minute apart! First doe came down the trail straight towards my stand and stopped at 5 yards. I spined her, dropped her in her tracks. The second doe that was following the first froze, and I shot her (double lung) at 26 yards. She went 50 yards and dropped! Shot both with my Alpine Silverado 70#, 500 grain Easton Axis 300 arrows w/ Slick Trick Magnum broadheads. Had my 10" Posten on the front keeping me stable!


----------



## ttteg (Mar 11, 2007)

*My wife's first deer ever!*

My wife shot this deer on opening evening in Nebraska. The deer was 17 yards quartering away, she ended up double lunging it and it ran 50 yards and dropped! Never has shot anything before, but has hunted for 2 years, and practices almost every day. She shoots a Mathews Ignition, 46 lbs, 26 inch draw, Gold Tip Pro Hunter Arrows w/ 100 gr. Thunderheads, Trophy Taker/pronghorn Drop away rest. It was a very exciting day for me!!!


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

October 11th 2007


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

SD Blackhills Fox Sept. 29th, WT doe Oct. 5th


----------



## nybohunter (Jan 23, 2004)

First buck with the Rytera, Bullet X.  

12 Oct 2007, 5:40 pm.


----------



## nijimasu (Jun 27, 2006)

HCA Four Runner, BlackHawk Vapor arrows, Slicktrick 125 Magnum broadheads. 50 yard shot, 30 yard? recovery. Idaho Mulie


----------



## nijimasu (Jun 27, 2006)

Son's first deer. Hoyt Magic XT Bow, Muxxy 3 blade 100 gr. heads. Spot and stalk 20 yard shot, 55 yard recovery.


----------



## MichaelHunsucke (Jul 12, 2006)

*My Second Day 2007 Buck*




























For more check out http://www.HeartlandBowhunter.com


----------



## boomer1 (Nov 28, 2005)

NY southern zone opening day. She came by at 7:15 and stopped broadside at 17 yds. She only went 40 yds.


----------



## nijimasu (Jun 27, 2006)

After years of trying- I finally managed to kill one of these critters-
WOO HOO!

25 yard shot. 100 yard recovery. Hoyt UltraMag @ 62lbs. Beaman ICS Hunter arrows, 100 grn. Wac'em Exit broadheads.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I've hunted for about 1 hour this season. The wind or weather was always wrong. Today I figured it was good, I guess I was right.
I guess I'm going to have to go head hunting for one bigger than the one that comes in to get more hunting, I don't think I'll need any more meat.
I even waited for the biggest doe to step into my lane, which wasn't a hard choice since all 4 stopped and were milling around in it.

First kill with the Bengal.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I have been down and out sick and haven't been able to get out so I told my son to get his ass out there......he finished work yesterday and got into (my) stand and about 40 mins later here come a decent 8 point. I had reminded him he doesn't have alot of time like me to hunt so take what is offered and he did...dressed out at 180# and sure was good medicine for me


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

*mississippi deer*

9 pt 143 gross


----------



## Cgarza86 (Oct 14, 2007)

Got this one last saturday!


----------



## Wirtbowhunter (Jul 4, 2007)

*WV Opening day*

My best bow buck yet. 10 yard shot, he went 60 yards after the shot and piled up. Switchback XT, Axis arrows, Rage 2 blade


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

Oct. 13, 2007. 15 yard shot 35 yard recovery. 225# 8pt.


----------



## mlind (Dec 10, 2004)

*3rd Doe so far with the Rage heads!!*

30 yard shot, a little back but she only went 40 yards. Got her on 10/14/07 around 5:00 in the afternoon. Rage head worked awsome!!!


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Another Rage kill.....Michigan public land doe....10-13-07.


----------



## Picit (Jan 17, 2004)

*on the run*

took this bb on the run at 25 yards after a friend flushed them to me, hit a main artery in the leg and went only 20 yards and went down, was a bad shot but piled up quick and never got up.


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Aug 30, 2006)

My 2007 Ne whitetail..171 3/8










My Wy. 2007 Antelope


----------



## travis4710 (Dec 6, 2006)

My First Deer with a Bow...


----------



## atech2001 (Oct 9, 2006)

*First deer ever*

Five pointer second time out


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

*2007 PA Archery Buck*


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

*2007 PA Spring Turkey*


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Biggest buck I got on camera this season...Bowtech Tribute, CX Maxima Hunters, and Slick Trick 100's....


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

10-16-07. Long Island 8 pointer. Elite Synergy, Rage 2 blade


----------



## mabowhunter1974 (Mar 13, 2006)

*2-Down in CT*

10-16/07
Doe 125 lbs 11 or so yds - easton axis, combined with slick trick 100's 20 yd recovery










Button buck same arrow set up same night 85 yd recovery


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 7, 2006)

First bowkill! Shot in Wilcox co GA with a Martin Bengal 70 lbs, 29", beman ICS hunters, muzzy 3 blade 100 grns, Whisker Biscuit, tru glo 5 pin extreme sight. Muzzleloader season is also in so I have on orange. But in avatar was crossbow kill, this is first compound kill!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

My 2007 Missouri Doe! 6 Yards and she dropped on the spot. Equipment listed in Signature below.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I just took this deer last week, in St. Louis.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Took this bear in early September in Manitoba.


----------



## ducsauce (Aug 11, 2007)

Got this ole girl Oct. 12th. She and 2 her does came in down wind from me. She offered me a shot at 18 yards and I took it. Double-lunged her and she went about 60-70 yards downhill. See specs in sig.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

*Big NJ Bucks*

Mine and my buddies best...I am on the left.


----------



## BlacktailBuck (Jan 28, 2007)

I harvested this turkey 7 yards from my pop up ground blind last April on the opening day of spring turkey season here in Oregon:


----------



## BlacktailBuck (Jan 28, 2007)

I swapped a hunt with a fellow AT member and made my way over to Ohio for a very hospitable and memorable hunting experience. The temperatures were soaring and making new records that first week of October this year and the animals weren't moving like they do on typical cool October days.

Despite the conditions, on October 7th, I got lucky and this guy came in to my stand and offered me an 8 yard shot. Although he won't break any records I feel very fortunate to have harvested this animal and can't thank my new friends enough. I plan on going back to hunt Whitetails again in the coming years. Great fun. You guys back east have it good.

2005 Hoyt Ultratech
Axis 400 ST
Rocky Mountain Ironhead 100 Grain


----------



## illbowman (Jun 7, 2006)

*first buck*

more details and story under first buck in bowhunter forum.


----------



## jagger (Feb 22, 2006)

*Pennsylvania Buck*

Got this couple days ago


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i shot this nice doe here in iowa at 18 yards on 11-20-07 at 8 am. she didnt go 35 yards after the shot.








Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

My first deer of the year with my Bengal. 33 yard shot, 45 yard recovery. Shot with a Martin Bengal, GoldTip Exp. Hunters 75/95, Slick Trick 100 grain standards.


----------



## benja (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's my doe and my grandpa's buck! Both taken yesterday.


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

*2007 4 Point*

30 yrd broad side shot,got both lungs,Ran 30 yrds
07 SBXT
HHAOL-5000
CX Maxima's
Whisker Biscuit
Simms Modular Stabilizer
Vortex Quiver
Muzzy 3 Blade 125 gr
Scott Mongoose Release(Thanks Robert Brookman)


----------



## NCTribute (Jan 28, 2007)

*Early Doe*

10 yd shot, went all of 2 yds. Shot Sept 21st, 6:20 pm.


----------



## ROON130 (Aug 13, 2007)

*PA 7pt 10-20-07*









15yd quartering towards me shot. he ran 25yds and expired. specs in sig








ST 100 hole


----------



## cnl390 (Nov 27, 2005)

*"The Farm" - Bulverde, Texas 10-20-2007*

9 point, 18 inch inside spread
19 yards


Bowtech Allegience 55#
Easton Full Metal Jacket
Slik Trick 100 Gr.


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Good start to 2007 season, but we are still hunting.*

Browning Rage, Axis arrows, Crossfire 100 gr. broadheads.

View attachment 306510


Martin Phantom, Carbon Custom arrows, 100 gr. Stinger broadheads.


View attachment 306511


View attachment 306512


Mathews Q2, Axis arrows, Stinger 100 gr. broadheads.

View attachment 306509


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

*October 2nd 2007*









35-55 gold tip hunters. 50lbs - 145gr bear super razorheads. 80 degrees in Michigan that day.


----------



## DevinCamPA (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey guys... I dont even know where to begin. I drove back from college today knowing the weather change. Its been in the high 80's all week and it dropped to the low 60s today. I couldnt wait to get out there...i had butterflies in my stomache and knew something good was going to happen tonight. I went out to my stand around 2:30 and began seeing smaller bucks and does. Around 4:00 i heard a loud sneeze about 60 yards from me, later i saw it to be this 9pt. I lost track of him and thought i wouldnt see him again. Later that evening it dropped to 45degrees and windy. Three young does came out of the bottom so i stood up just incase. Right behind them was this buck... he began scent checking them. Then he chased them to the brush and then ended up right by my stand. I came to full draw and had to hold for about a minute as he kept coming closer and closer. At about 15 yards i put a perfect hit on him... the G5 Striker did an amazing job. I was at a steep angle so the shot was perfect but came out low. My buddy sent me a text message of a real nice 8pt he shot an hour before this. The buck ran off and i had an idea where he went. Met my buddy to check out his buck and then we went tracking mine. The buck didnt go 80 yards and he expired in his own scrape. Its my 3rd buck with a bow...not too bad for an 18 year old college kid! hah Heres the pics!!

Hoyt Razortec
Easton Axis 400 4inch Duravanes
100grain G5 Striker (highly suggest)
HHA 5000 sight
Sims products
Scentlock
Summit goliath


----------



## werley102 (Aug 26, 2006)

*First Bow Kill*

My first with a bow. Second year hunting and first evening in the stand on 10/20. 25 yards. Martin Cheetah 68#, 28", Easton ST Epic 400, Rage 2 Blade


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

07 Kansas buck. PSE Mach X, Radial X Weave 300s and Thunderhead 125s. God blessed me again.


----------



## Hern (Jun 2, 2007)

Oct. 13th. Bowtech Guardian, 61#'s, Simmons 125 Landsharks.
10 yard shot, 20 yard recovery. He didn't even know he was hit.
My son shot his the next morning. Hoyt Rintec, 40#, Magnus II 125.
19 yard shot, 40 yard recovery. His first kill with a bow.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

nice job all
hern thats a big button,congrats to your son


----------



## mmm989 (Jan 7, 2007)

Taken the second saturday of the PA regular archery season in southeastern Bradford county. I am on the left and I shot mine with a Guardian 68lbs, muzzy 3 blade 100's. Guy on the right shot his with an Elite Synergy and Montec 100's. That evening another member of our 6 shot a big doe with his long bow, wooden arrows and zwiggy boradheads. Sorry no pic of him.


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*scored sunday mornin in ohio................*

shooting ross 334 for this year and from now on,muzzy 75 grain heads,cabela stalker arrows,fresh earth cover spray,hs **** urine cover scent on boots!shoot this one and then the parade of others started bigger doe and yearling then bout 9 dandy buck strolls by while we were blood trailing!then 2 big ass coyotes rolled by!also posted is the entry and exit hole pics!got the heart lung and liver!


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Just a doe.


----------



## muskyjerk (Oct 11, 2006)

First deer

2 blade rage, entry hole pictured


----------



## MMMB (Jan 25, 2006)

[/attach]

Took a spike, doe and small 7pt in CT. Didn't get a pic of the doe, really warm and had to ice it.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

SC doe on 10/25/07

20 yard shot and a 50 yard recovery

This is my second deer this year.


----------



## Muskyhunter1 (Jan 20, 2006)

First Archery small 7 point buck from PA. 18 yards complete pass thru. 

70 lb Bowtech Patroit
Beman ICS Hunter Carbons
100 grain Jackhammer SST. 

Was a real thrill. I am hooked on archery.


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

Muzzleloader Kill but still awsome a whopping 15 steps:darkbeer:


----------



## Heater (Jul 29, 2005)

*Ohio Bruiser*

I will post this for my buddy. This is a true testament to what OHIO has to offer. Killed Oct 25 6pm......Go Bucks!


----------



## 9935todd (Jul 29, 2005)

Great buck for sure.


----------



## bucks/bass (Aug 5, 2006)

That's Joe Thomas the pro fisherman.


----------



## j-cubed (Dec 31, 2006)

*The last chance*

It was the last day of the hunt also known as cow time. (35yds/slick tricks)


----------



## hoytwv (Jan 8, 2007)

First buck of season,Wv. 8 point Oct. 26, Came in chasing 3 does. 30 yd. shot. 

G5 optix and montecs which is still in perfect shape and going to use again after a little sharpening. 
Darton Pro 3000
Gameplan Bowbat ( wouldnt hunt with out it!!!)


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

*AL Doe*

Not the best pic. All alone today.
Shot at 7 am
29 yards
Bowtech Alligiance
Muzzy 100g 3 Blade

Shot a little forward but got the heart. 50 yard recovery


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

Full moon...wind was blowing 20-30 mph...8:45...what have I got to lose, so I grabbed the horns banged them together a couple of times & in comes a spike on the run as he turns to leave I hit the grunt-snort-wheeze & this 8-pt comes over the hill hit him with a slick trick tipped full metal jacket & 50 yds. later, he's mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

Took this guy last week as he ventured out of a standing field of corn.Because of his width, I did'nt even look at the buck he was with.After the shot as the 2 were running away, it occured to me I might have shot the smaller of the 2.This one is right at 30" outside.The other buck was in the 26" range but had some serious mass & was considerably taller.I have a pic of the two taken a couple weeks earlier. Will try to post.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

55 yard quartering away.Complete pass thru,50 yard recovery


----------



## Tattoo Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

*My first archery deer*

9 Pointer , My first archery deer....


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

*tricked Doe*

07 Guardian 66#. Beman MFX with slick tricks. 5yd shot. No tracking needed.Dropped on the spot. Thats my tree in the PIC. Public land


----------



## switchbakkr (May 10, 2005)

Shot this doe on the morning of 10-27 in south Arkansas.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Indiana buck*

Shot last night.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

tripled up last weekend


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Got my best ever October 21, of this year.

11 point Georgia buck, 150 gross and will net around 140!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Oklahoma Nine Pointer*

First buck for 2007. Got one more to go.


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

Shot this guy on Oct. 27 chasing a doe at last light.
65 lb. Diamond Victory
Rocket sidewinders
Goldtip arrows


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

shot this morning


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

*10/27 Ohio Buck*


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

8 pointer killed 10/28.dressed at 185lbs.28yd shot 100yd recovery.


----------



## TNstalker (Sep 15, 2006)

First Doe of the season...finally.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Doe #2 32yds 69# Pearson Stealth FMJ & Striker


----------



## mlind (Dec 10, 2004)

*Nice DOE on 10/27/07*

Around 6:00 here in MN. Rocket Striknine (??) 2" 3 blade Mech. tore her up!!! Went 50 yards. Seen 15 deer that evening though. Only small bucks.


----------



## tz666 (Jul 13, 2006)

*MY first ever, I was an archery virgin till Friday....*

but Im on the board now, baby


----------



## ratliffc (Oct 21, 2007)

*nice*

NIce!!! congrats. I cant wait to get one this year, im so antzy i hope to get one ur size, but ill prolly take first thing that walks by


----------



## Rut N Hard (Oct 17, 2006)

*Doe*

Doe, Was @ 35yds broadside. Rage 2blade Easton Axis Switchback @65lbs. Complete pass through stuck in dirt 2-3 inches.


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

*2007 doe*

taken with my hoyt trykon xl - 28.5"dl @ 65#
gold tip pro hunters
g5 montec bh's


not the big one I went to missouri for...but a tasty one none the less. 25 yd passthrough like buttah.


----------



## BOHNTR06 (Oct 10, 2006)

Monday 10/29/07
Mathews LX
GT Arrows
Rage 3 blade
35 yards quartering away


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

*My Friends, Chrissie & Jason*


----------



## Airhead (Dec 19, 2005)

*My best with a bow...*

10-28-07

'06 Liberty, 29in, 62lb., CT Rhinos, 125gr 3 blade Muzzy, Blazers, 434gr total.

It was a cold and quiet morning. 

He came in behind me, on my bow side, head down roughly following my trail in. He hesitated behind a tree at 10 yds, I drew, he turned and came under me at about 3yds heading behind my tree. As I followed him in my sight, I bumped my stand with my cam, he bolted just out of sight.

I stayed at full draw, straightened up and relaxed, he walked right into my 25yd pin and turned quartering away.

He went 125yds and piled up just within sight.


----------



## Billy V (Oct 4, 2007)

Mathews Switchback @ 65#
Gold Tip Hunter XT
Blazer Vanes
100 gr. G5 Montec
22 Yard Shot


----------



## gareed13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*07 SE KS Buck*

07 SE KS Buck


----------



## greenman (Jul 12, 2003)

Oklahoma buck taken 10-30






[/ATTACH]


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

heres my first buck


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

10 yrd shot double-lung pass thru went 15 yards stumbled and fell over. Shot Oct. 25 in Ripley, WV at 3:00pm.


----------



## rebel_1865us (Aug 7, 2006)

*My First For 07*

Finally got my first deer for 2007. Shot this doe last night at about 22yds broadside with a complete pass through. She only ran about 50 yards. Mathews Switchback XT
(nothing on string except peep & loop, man Mathews are quiet!)
THUMPER vibration dampner
Trophy Ridge sights
Trophy Taker fall away rest
Gold Tip Pro Hunter arrows
Grim Reaper expandables
SCOTT Mongoose release


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

ND buck shot Nov. 2


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

here's number 2 for me. He came in looking for does and I shot him at 42 yards with a Slick Trick. He made it 400 yards before I found him. The shot took out one lung and the side of the heart. 








Entrance








Exit


----------



## RBYNHD2000 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Another one from ohio.*

Friday morning surprise.


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

Taken on Nov 2nd at 8:30 AM

PSE Mach 12
3-71 A/C/C's
Rage 2 blade
Double lunged him. Traveled about 70 yards after the shot. 

He cam in chasing a doe that was being dogged by 5 other bucks. He was running around trying to chase them all away when he got a little too close to me.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

*Oct 29*

Grunted him across a bean field.
Shot at 43 yards.
Hoyt Vectrix XL 68lbs
Acc's 3-49's
Slick Trick Mags 100 gr.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

ya gotta love those antlerless tags...........


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*Nasty Porker*

PSE Mach-X, Radial X-Weave 300s, Thunderhead 125s. This porker ran into me while I was on the ground fix'n to head out. Thumped him, he ran off, looked behind me and there stood a huge 9 point. I guess he watched the whole thing. He vanished.


----------



## TheDuckBuster (Jun 17, 2007)

Shot this bad boy 1st day of rifle season here in Eastern CO. Its my first deer ever so i was pleased with him. His gross score came out to 174 and undressed he weighed 350 he was a huge ol buck!!


----------



## truk (Jan 31, 2005)

10-21-2007, michigan public land. had an oppertunity and took it, 12 yard shot , hit the ground for good less than 20 yards


----------



## lorentec (Jul 14, 2003)

*Ny*

First time sucessfully using a decoy. Shot him at 7 yds and he went about 40 and that was it.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Ohio Buck Down*

260+ live weigth and oh yeah....nice rack
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=a59onc&s=2


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

My biggest buck to date! Shot him in Adrian, Michigan on Saturday Nov. 3rd 9:00 am. Came out of the field next to me, dancing around for 45 minutes. Finally circled behind me to chase a small 6 point off of a doe. Came out from behind the thicket and busted me, and we proceeded a stare down. He obviously wasn't going to turn to give me the shot, so I launched my arrow through his neck, hitting the jugular and exiting behind his should on the opposite side. 9 point, 22" inside spread. Hanging weight after dressing was 224 pounds! Shot him with my 70# Alpine Silverado, Easton Axis 300's w/ 125 gr. Magnum Slick Tricks and my Posten Stabilizer. He went 30 yards and dropped!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

shot him chasing a doe sat. night.

200lb/8pt


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## RickWhit (Oct 3, 2005)

Took this buck on Friday, November 2. He was chasing a doe. Went about 100 yards. Central Illinois.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*Big bodied IL deer taken Nov. 3rd, Ogle County*

Actually 10 pts if you count everything. 1.5yr. old 185lb field dressed.


----------



## SHEGGE (Jun 8, 2004)

Took this one friday. He was following a doe


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Taken at 8 yards on Nov. 2 at 10:00 am. It was an extremely windy day but a good morning none the less.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Taken Sunday 11/4 at 28 yds....small but I HAD A TON OF FUN!


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

*NE Kansas buck*

I shot this dude on the 4th at last light. The shot was a little too far back, but we found him on the 5th in the morning. I shot him little more than 1/2 mile from my home in a small town. Word out to all hunters: "The snort-wheeze is the ticket." Let me know what you think. This should be back to back P&Y bucks for me . Keep after 'em. The big boys are coming out of hibernation.


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2004)

*Saturday November 3rd*

I took this one at 10am - came in twice (at nine and ten). I ended up shooting him twice - both arrows in the lungs (first shot at 20 second at about 45).

I green scored him at 172.


----------



## karl wagner (Oct 7, 2007)

nj doe. headshot was all I had. Not surprisingly, probably the most humane of all my bow kills.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

karl wagner said:


> nj doe. headshot was all I had. Not surprisingly, probably the most humane of all my bow kills.


:moviecorn


----------



## jacobpourciau (Aug 7, 2006)

9 pt. 185 pounds.........


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

Shot this guy on the 28th. Field dressed 192 lbs. My best buck to date.


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

*2007 7 Point*

I called this 7 point in on Oct. 28th. at 8:15 a.m. He field dressed at 174#. My biggest body deer to date. The blood trail was amazing from the 2 blade Rage!
Hoyt X-Tec at 67#
Easton Axis 400
Rage 2 Blade 100 grain


----------



## KSNumskull (Dec 8, 2006)

He came in to the bleat can. Stopped him in my shooting lane at 23 yards. Right as I let the arrow go he turned and quartered to me hard. Hit him in an artery and he went about 75 yards. Turns out he was blind in his right eye so that's why he turned last second...so he could see.


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Nov. 01 Best Buck Ever*

Following a doe and grunting up a storm. Shot at 20 yards. Went 30 yards and tipped over backwards.


----------



## RH#8 (Jan 12, 2006)

*2007 Fall Turkey*

First turkey with a bow, 30 yard shot using a Mathews Drenalin with a Easton axis 500 tipped with a Piston Point broadhead!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Went out this morning...a cold front came through yesterday and it looked to be a great morning..

Sat in my ladder stand that I call "The Kansas Stand" because the area it overlooks reminds me of the description from my buddy who hunts Kansas.

Saw a doe early...120 yards across the field. 

Around 0900 I hear something in the thick stuff in front of me, about 80 yards out. Not seeing anything, I gave a few bleats with a Primos The Can. 2 minutes later I spot a big bodied deer in the field, 75 yards out, walking away from me. The field borders a swamp, so his feet and legs were black!

I let out a single grunt on the Primos Buck Roar, the deer, which I can see as a buck, turns and walks stiff legged towards me. He angles to my left, right down the trail that I have no shot on due to a large branch...he buttonhooks back around some bushes...I grunt again and he walks right at me...

I am motionless in the stand, with a tree between us...he puts his head back and 20 yards from me - lets out a snorth wheeze! VERY COOL!

He turns around and heads back into the thicker bushes...so I use the Buck Roar and snort wheeze at him. Well...He didnt like that one bit! He walks THROUGH the bushes, throwing his head back and forth through the branches...

He walks out into an opening 15 yards from me...I draw...wait for him to turn away...Mnnnt...pull hard into the Carter Evolution Plus backtension release...THWACK! He drops in his tracks! He was a few yards closer than I thought, so the Trophy Ridge Bunker Buster broadhead clipped his spine...I scoot down out of the stand, and sneak around the bushes for a follow up shot...this time with a huge 2 inch cut Rocket Hammerhead expandable. The shot goes up through his "undercarriage" and he dies instantly! 

He is a huge bodied 4 point forkhorn. I know,I know...a dorky forky.... BUT...based on my evaluation from the treestand of his behavior AND his body features, I decided that this was not a young deer. Also it is very typical of my area for bucks to not have brow tines...always has been..

I brought him to the taxidermist, not because of his large rack, but for a better reason. 

This deer was taken on my Wife's Grandfather's property, the first year I have ever hunted it. 

I have a huge rack at home that was given to me by her grandfather that he was going to throw out...he killed it many years ago in Conneticut. I always wanted a cape to put them on...and THIS deer is perfect. Gramp's rack put on a cape taken BY ME, off of his land! It's very special to me. 

The taxidermist aged the buck to be a 4 year old, so my field judging was spot on! I am having him do a european mount of the actual rack. Kind of a 2 for 1 deal!

Here are some pics.....which are a real eye opener for me...I HAVE to lose weight...My head and chinS are HUGE! :^O 





















Here is the Bunker Buster....through the spine and out the other side, a near pass through! NO DAMAGE!










Every happy hunter's goal!


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

*3rd deer this year!*

got this button last night, which I was sure was a doe till I found him. was the biggest of 5 deer that were surrounding me when I shot him. NASTY weather last night, was going to he hit or miss. Saw 6 deer total in just over an hour, great night. He ran 50 yards after being hit and bedded down, got up when I moved in my tree to try and get a better angle for a second shot (he picked his head up when another deer walked by). I waited a little longer, got down after him and jumped him 10 yards from where he bedded the first time. Backed out, came back 45 minutes later and followed a heavy blood trail in the snow 100 yards right to him. double lung just behind shoulder, but a little lower than I would have liked, and somehow got some stomach too


----------



## droptine75 (Oct 21, 2007)

My best buck to date!! 20 yard recovery!!


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

*Hollows Eve Buck*

Taken Oct 30 2007

Mathews Apex 7 60#'s 
Goldtip Pro Hunter 55/75
Grim Reaper 85grn. razor tip
Bohning mini Blazers

First deer of the season
First deer I had in range


----------



## hossmagnet (Jan 10, 2005)

*Pa Buck*

Got him Saturday at 1030, He came in chasing a doe. Doubled lunged him at 40 yards. He only went 80 yards. Gross score was 143


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

*Holloween Buck*

Called in with a Buck Growl. Got my heart poundin!!!


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

*PA Buck, Indiana Co.*

Shot 11-6-07 at 7:45 AM. Main frame 8 with a triple browtine making him a 10 pt. Inside spread 16". Bowtech Old Glory w/ Slick Trick 100 Mags and Carbon Tech arrows.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

First buck with the bow!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

11-7-07 9-Pt Pearson Stealth -FMJ -G5 Strikers


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

7 yds, 11/5, st 125 mag, buddy watched the whole shot through binos...


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

*Doe #2...*

Bow: '03 UltraTec
Arrow: Easton X7 2314
Head: G5 Striker - 100 grain
Shot Distance: 30 yards (estimated) - 25 yards (actual)
Shot Placement: Spine
Distance After Shot: 45 yards
Follow-up Shot: Yes
Dressed Weight: 131 lbs.


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

*5 point*

killed him on Oct. 29th 2007 on public land(Lake Winona Management Area) Arkansas


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

here are the 2 bucks i shot this year.1st one was shot on 09-21-07 & the 2nd was taken on 11-07-07. i saw both deer fall, went about 40 yards.


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

11/08/07 9:00am
Hoyt Trykon
Easton CarbonAeros
Rage 2 blade

Typical 10 with a small kicker near his right G4


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

*2007 Harvest*


----------



## JOSH4555 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Michigan Whitetail 11-08-07*

Rut is on hard

Doe braught him by me twice at about 55mph 

The 3rd time was the charm  Finally got him to stop!



















125grain Grimreapers


----------



## smokem' (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

First buck with a bow


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

Weeks Later, We Strike Again!!!


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

got this 6 pt at 7:50 a.m. today (no browtines) on State land in Northern Wis.


----------



## jeffmiller (Jan 16, 2004)

Mature doe taken in SE ND on November 1st. 21 yard shot.


----------



## TurboTec Man (Sep 3, 2006)

*North Dakota 10 pt*

I had a great time on this hunt! One reason was because I was able to get it all on video. The other reason being it was just one of those memorable hunts we all go out for. I took him at just 15 yards quartering away and the shot came out just in front of the offset shoulder. He ran about 45 yards before watching him go down for a dirt nap. The quality of the picture was really reduce after resizing for the post, but still decent enough to see. Well hunt hard and good luck to everyone this season! 

Hunt/Picture date
9-14-07


----------



## jagger (Feb 22, 2006)

*october17 and november10*

buck with a slick trick doe with the rage 2 blade


----------



## mathewsq2xl (Jan 22, 2003)

*Southern Illinois*

Taken Nov.5. Hoyt Vectrix XL with Spitfire 100 broadheads.


----------



## TTS in PA (Aug 7, 2006)

*Persistence pays off in PA!*

The puzzle pieces finally fell into place Friday morning. After hunting hard for three straight days, with little to show for it, I finally was in the right place at the right time. I almost slept in, but my wife gave me a shove out the door. 

Using my new Lone Wolf Sit & Climb, I was up a tree I’d never used before only slightly before first light. (I’m not as fast with it as I wish I were, but I’m still getting used to it). Of course the first deer I saw walked right past a tree I’d used earlier in the season. Next was a spike that bedded down around 50 yards downhill (but not down wind!).

Next I saw a doe moving near the button buck. Shortly after that, I saw the ‘would be’ father of her future fawns following her. As she moved past the button buck, her suitor quickly intimidated junior out of the way. She moved up the hill behind me, and predictably he followed. 

He gave me an opportunity, and he fell within sight. This all happened within 150 yards of my truck, and within bowshot of a busy road. He was down by 07:15. I passed several smaller bucks waiting for a chance like this. I called my friend, and he helped me load this guy into the truck. He also took this photo, as the battery in my camera was dead (thanks Bob!). 

I don’t have a weight, but he was a big bodied deer. It would have been a challenge to load him into the truck myself. Again, thanks Bob.

TTS


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

*My 2nd buck ever.*

I shoot this 9 pointer at about 30 yards. He ran 70 and droped.










HCA SSR
alpinearchery


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

*second biggest buck*

This is my biggest archery kill buck . I got him at 34 yards with my X Force 6 using slick Trick 100 BH . He was making a scrape, and I held at full draw for about a minute . I've never been so focused on picking a spot . He ran 85 yards and fell into an irigation ditch in full sight . It was great :darkbeer:. I got him , 9-25-07 .  Dave


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

Deer and Bear 07

Hoyt Lazertec
Nap Smart rest
fuse intrepid sight
fuse stabilizer and quiver
scorpion string
rocky mountain blitz/ rage 2 blade broadheads (bear)
easton 400 Full metal jackets and Nap Quikspin speed hunter vanes


----------



## newyorkbuckmast (May 11, 2007)

8 point i got yesterday also my first bow kill


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

*PA 7 pt*

Here is my PA 7 pt shot on 11/8.


----------



## LpWestchesterNy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Got this young 8 ptr in Westchester, NY*

I had seen this 8 ptr earlier this season. He walked right into my stand on Sat Nov 10 at 4:18pm offering me a perfect quartering away double lunger.

I am very pleased with this harvest. It is my 2nd 8ptr and my 4th season. I will be looking for a few more does for the rest of the season.

LP


----------



## MichaelHunsucke (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

*Kansas Whitetail 11-10-07*

A seven point for '07!










My first Deer ever!


----------



## ilikebowhunting (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats nice deer


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

Couple of Ohio Bucks


----------



## jhbozington (Mar 10, 2007)

*First Bow Buck*

Taken on Nov. 3rd at 9:25AM in Greenwood County, Kansas. 25 yard shot, 15 yard recovery.


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

just a few pix of this years success. Hope to add more pix soon!


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

here are a few more pix


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

Taken Nov. 9 in South Central Kansas on my buddies place with a 
Browning Tornado bow and Magnus Stinger at 15 yards.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Oct. 27th Bow Kill*

Worth County, Missouri, 138-6/8


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's my first doe of the season










Here's the big boy I've been after (Story in bowhunting forum and on League Play forum)


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Doe from 11/5/07.

Number three on the year.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

10 pt taken on November 10, 2007 in Pennsylvania. 16-3/4" inside spread.
175 lbs field dressed.

I took the week of Nov. 5th thru 9th off of work to hunt the rutt. I saw a lot of deer, more than I've seen in years, a ton of doe and yearlings and a half dozen small basket racks. I did see a real bruiser on the morning of the
4th. He came by at 40 yards but I couldn't get him to stop. Finally on the last day of PA season this guy below walks up on me out of nowhere at about 3:10 pm. He stopped at 17 yards broadside and I sent a Bemen MFX MAX-4 tipped with a Rocket Sidewinder right through his heart! He only made it about 50 yards and went down. He's not my biggest but being the last day of PA season I took him. After he was down I found that probably a week earlier someone put two separate arrows right across the top of his back. The hyde was cut but nothing else.
By the way those Rocket broadheads are mean! He had a golf ball size entrance whole!


----------



## AFletch (May 13, 2003)

*07 Buck*


----------



## bowtechbuck9 (Jun 16, 2007)

*nice buck*

Shot this guy on 10-8, he was twenty yards and he only ran about 50 yards rage broadhead through both lungs did the trick


----------



## wallydog1 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nov 5th Double*

Shot the doe at 8:00 tagged her at 8:30,got back in the stand and 10:00am this 8 pt got whacked.Great day in ohio on public land for me.


----------



## moshotputter (Jan 10, 2004)

Here's my 2007 Missouri Archery Buck! 18 Yds Broadside Double Lung. 40 Yd recovery.



















2007 Hoyt Vulcan 61lbs/30"
Easton Axis 400s
Slick Sticks 100s
Ripcord

Love My Vulcan!!


----------



## bowhunterj (Dec 7, 2005)

*Halloween Buck*

Called this WV 10 pointer in with the Primos Buck Roar. Great call would reccommend it to everybody. 8 yard shot with a 20 yard recovey. Scored 130". WV public land, you cant beat it if you are willing to do a little walking.

Go Bowtech!
Size Matters!


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

From my afternoon hunt on 11/10.


----------



## tirty pointer (Aug 17, 2004)

Sunday afternoon after spending a week straight in the woods daylight to dark. Time paid off.


----------



## scotte (Jun 26, 2007)

about 10 yards, 1 lung & liver hit, first buck with this bow.


----------



## 30feethi (Dec 10, 2003)

*Nov 9th*

Got him on the 9th checking does.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*07 Buck*

11-13-07 
Hoyt 38 Ultra
Victory arrows w/ST mag 100


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*2007 Idaho spring Bear*

Last day of Season, Shot with a Hoyt 38 Pro, ACC-360's and a Shuttle-T-Lock 100 Grain


----------



## sfoxwoody (Jul 7, 2007)

Illinois Nov. 9


----------



## sfoxwoody (Jul 7, 2007)

Ga. doe with a rage 2 blade.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Got me a big ole fat doe this morning.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

*Just a doe, but should eat good*

Shot her w/ my Trykon XL, shooting Cabela's Carbon Stalker Extremes tipped w/ WASP Jak-Hammer 1.25" heads.


----------



## souwest_ghillie (Dec 10, 2005)

Connected on this little 4 pt back on Oct. 13th. Everything was perfect....wind, the buck stopping at my call, shot placement.....he only went about 40yds....complete passthrough with a Muzzy Phantom.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Tagged out on number three this morming 11-17-07. I went out looking for anything and this little guy came by and I let him have it at 38 yards with a 100 SlickTrick right through the top of the heart and lungs. He made it 25 yards and was done. Had a great season, now its time to break out the smokepole!:darkbeer:








Entrance








Exit


----------



## Deadeye33 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Longbow*

16 or so yards. Heart shot! First traditional buck.


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

Got this buck in Ohio on November 16th. Shot was 20 yards with a Diamond Machete bow, GoldTip 55/75 arrows and Slick Trick 100 gr. Magnum broadheads.


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

*Minnesota Bruiser*

BowTech Guardian
CX Maxima 350 arrows
G5 Montec broadhead


Picture taken this morning.










Picture taken last night at the kill site.










A plug for the shop I frequent A1 Archery, Hudson, WI.










Story posted in bowhunting section and league play.


----------



## ld6867 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Finally*

Well, after a week of temps in the 70's, it finally cooled off and the bucks started moving. My brother in law shot his deer (first pic) on the morning of the 15th, I got my deer the next am just after sunrise.


----------



## LpWestchesterNy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Double pleasure in NY*

I had a fantastic time on Sat Nov 17. Perfect conditions in a new found spot... I'll be hunting this funel again this year!
BTW, I shot 3 deer w/ the same broadhead this year. Montec G5 they're GREAT.


----------



## wahlnuts (Dec 23, 2006)

Here is my first buck, got him just before dark last night, 40 yd shot with a 2-blade Rage. He ran about 100yds through a corn field, then went down. It was an awesome experience and a pretty decent first buck!

PSE XForce
Victory HV400
Rage 2-blade


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

Shot him on Saturday11-10
Mathews Drenalin
Easton ACC
Slick Tricks


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

*MN 12 point*

Shot this guys yesterday morning. 
Mainframe 10 with 2 kickers.


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

Shot him Nov. 2nd.
I'm thrilled with his Mass!


----------



## Kinger1488 (Jan 6, 2005)

2007 buck


----------



## HOYT_Archery (Jul 20, 2007)

A Hoyt Katera and a Rage broadhead is a deadly combonation


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

8 point, November 17, Tribute @ 80#, Crimson Talon, 150 yard recovery


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Freediver111 first deer harvest*

Oklahoma Spkie Buck.


----------



## hunting180 (Oct 3, 2006)

Got this boy on 11/16/07. He is my best buck.


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

This is my 2007 Indiana Buck. He was taken in Ohio County with the day before gun season. Gross Score is 137 1/8.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

11-17-07


----------



## basscat (Jun 13, 2004)

11 pt taken in illinois-hoyt vectrix xl-g5 striker broadheads


----------



## pass-through (Jun 25, 2005)

*15 scoreable*

Nov 15 2007 Hoyt easton swarovski creek county Okla..


----------



## canucknb (Jul 5, 2006)

*Nb canada 2007 archery*

shot at 53 yards bowtech alleigence g5 broadhead he only went 50 yards.


----------



## canucknb (Jul 5, 2006)

*first mule deer hunt*

I went to outh dakota all new style of hunting for a tree hanger shot this 2x2 at 30 yards . With bowtech alleignce and rage 3 blade .


----------



## Steve in Canton (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Steve in Canton (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Steve in Canton (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## rbeddy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Praise the Lord, a 9 PT*

terrible shot, but here it is...God still provided!

Martin Pantera
WB
TR Matrix
CX200, Blazers, Thunderheads
H&M strings


----------



## spark (Sep 20, 2006)

*It's been A Year !!!!!*

The Buck and the doe were taken out of the same stand about 20 mins. apart.


No Fences:zip:


----------



## WildWestBows (Jul 21, 2007)

Had to take it from a printed photo sorry.


----------



## atm7819 (Apr 8, 2007)

*1st Bow Kill*

1st season bow hunting. I killed this 7 pointer in October in SE Missouri. (Bear Truth, Carbon Express CX, 100 grain Slick Tricks) About a 15 yard shot from my Equalizer tree stand and he didn't run more than 50 yards. What an awesome experience!


----------



## studboy (Nov 23, 2007)

*My 1st Buck with a bow!*

This is my 1st buck with a bow.I shot this buck on Oct.13th 2007 with a Parker bow,Grimreaper broadhead, and airforce carbon arrow,in the evening.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Taken Thanksgiving morning at 7:30am*

This is my largest bow kill to date.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

A different angle


----------



## HDSHOOTER3D (Jul 28, 2007)

*Having Fun!*







40 Yrds. Quartering Away On My Own Ground 06 Ultratec /70# Spirals.


----------



## Zemmer18 (Sep 14, 2006)

*First double*

Well I wasn't planning on it but I got my first double on November 14th. What a morning. All I can say is that from 9am to 9:50am the activity around me was unbelievable. I shot the doe at 15 yards and she wheeled around behind my treestand and died 10 yards from the base of the tree. I then had 3 buck come out of nowhere chasing her and all 3 tried to breed her while she was dead on the ground. They were even fighting for a few minutes as well. The 5pt was the largest of them all, body and rack wise so when he gave me the opportunity, I took it. 12 yards. 2 dead deer within 50 minutes. I'll never forget this hunt. Thanks for letting me share my story.


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

Bob Lee Signature TD 45#@28.5
29.5 1916
125 Magnus Stinger


----------



## bulldogharleys (Mar 8, 2007)

*eight pointer*

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ar_shooter34 (Nov 24, 2007)

My Second Buck Ever - Public Land 12 point 11/11/2007

2004 AR34 RAM AND A HALF [email protected] 
TROPHY TAKER DROPAWAY ARROW REST
TROPHY RIDGE MANTIS PENDULUM SIGHT
100 GRAIN MUZZY BROADHEADS
29" CX TERMINATOR 4560 SELECTS w/BLAZER VANES


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Two Does*

Same morning hunt.


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*Oklahoma Buck*

I was putting all my stuff in my pack before climbing down a little after 9 this morning. I had not seen a thing all morning. That was when I heard foot steps in the dry leaves. A sound I just love to hear and one that makes my blood pressure rise. This buck's blood pressure took a sudden drop.


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

*Thanksgiving Day Buck from NC...*

I killed this buck on Thanksgiving morning with my bow (during our gun season). I spotted this deer across the road from my stand overlooking a 10 acre field planted with Imperial Whitetail's winter greens and extreme. We also own the land across the road and have an automatic feeder hanging in a tree to draw the deer to our property that we very rarely hunt at. The deer appears to have came from the feeder looking for does. I watched as the deer walked across the road and through a 75 ft wide strip of egyptian wheat (we have this planted to discourage spotlighters and people in general from stopping on the road and checking out our fields) the deer stopped on the edge of the field and scanned it. He then begins to trot across the field slighty angling towards me. I watched him through the bino's as he closed the distance and I started to think "what if" no way I told myself. He got nearly 3/4 of the way across the field and stopped trotting and stood still. I grunted twice with my mouth as loud as possible (wind blowing 10-20 mph). The deer turns his head and trots straight to my tree for a 18yd shot. My Mathews Icon, along with my CX 300 tipped with 2 blade Rage did its job and the buck went 75 yards wide open, before giving it up. This is my best bow buck from NC and what a way to spend Thanksgiving morning. I had a great deal to be thankful for and this deer was a great addition!


----------



## flyinhoc1 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Small 8pt.*

Small 8pt. shot evening of 16 Nov. 13 yds, ran about 100yds. Double lung, just miseed the heart. Shot with PSE Bruin with Easton XX75 arrows and Muzzy 125s


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

*Bbd!!1*

148 1/8 gross, 143 1/8 net!! '94


----------



## Dizz (Jan 29, 2007)

*WV Deer pics*

Two different deer.the 1st is the last in pics.Mainframe 8pt with a few kickers.Logan Co. WV taken on 11/10/07 @ 10AM.It was crusing thru a low gap.8 yd shot from above.I had to take a walking straight away shot,I amed coulpe inches to right of spine,centered right lung.No exit hole,ran 80yds or so before falling over,no blood for 30yds,then from from mouth.Green score gross 144 P&Y.
The second buck came from Raleigh Co,WV on Friday 11/16/07 in another lowgap.It is a mainframe 10pt,not much spread,but nice points.It was following a doe @9AM,and it made four scrapes in front of me.I bleeted to stop it,but it stepped up as I released.Went in high at rear of left ribcage,stoped in right elbow.Took out liver.It ran aprox 150 yds,I found it locked in a vine.Green score gross 165 P&Y.Both typical.
PSE Firestorm X bow,27" draw,64#,100 Thunderheads.Bow is so quiet&the short lenght dosen`t seem to harm accuracy.I like it!
Later,Dizz


----------



## Dizz (Jan 29, 2007)

*Picture order.*

2nd and 3rd picture of 1st buck,1st& 4th of second deer.Will try to do in order next time.


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Thanksgiving day. 1st buck ever*

10yd shot broadside. guardian. beman mfx 400 with ST. 1st ever buck


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Shot 11/18/07 here in Iowa, 10point with a busted G3 on left side. Shot him at 40yds after calling him in with the Primos Buck Roar & Can. Gear used
Bear the TRUTH bow
Spider Twist Strings
Beman MFX 400 shaft w/ Blazers
Rocket Sidewinder 100gr head
Vortex Vultures 10x50 binos
Bushnell Rangefinder
Trophy Ridge sights,DropZone Rest, X-Changer Stabilizer
Scent Blocker ProTec Fleece Suit
Primos Bowhunter Vest "not pictured"


----------



## trinity 1 (Aug 1, 2007)

139 and change thats w/out dry time and thats gross not net team dont think im on one


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is a pic of my nov. 8 point


----------



## benton (Apr 7, 2006)

and one of my oct 11 point, both out of the same stand...


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*Iowa*

Iowa ten point...... magnus buzzcut......tipped over after a 50yd walk


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*Later in the day*

future bowhunter.....and grandson.......


----------



## SaskBow (Apr 16, 2005)

*Moose Saskatchewan*

Shot at 12 yards in late September with 100 gr slick trick.Bowteck allegiance.Came in to calling and racking.
Love the catquiver for walking in heavy bush.


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

My Nov 10th IL buck from Livingston Co. quartering toward shot at 25yrds dropped within 15yards. originally a 10 pt but broke a couple of tines


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

Here is also my doe from 10-26-07 also taken in Livingston Co.


----------



## Halibuthead (Sep 10, 2005)

*field pic of Kansas Deer*

Shot him at 45degree angle at 12 yards quartering away. Went about 125 yards. Double lung. 

My best deer. Longest tine 12 inches. 

Saw at least 40 bucks within range but mostly small. This was the most mature deer I saw. I think he had been beating up on all the other bucks in the area. We dont have any pics of him but all the other bucks right there we have pics of were really broken up. At least anything of any size. 

Congrats on all the nice deer here. 

HH


----------



## jeff1110 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Washington Co. 8 point - Game Lands deer.*

Shot this on PA State Game Lands out near Bavington PA on October 27th.

25 yrd. shot - straight through the heart.
Bowtech Tomkat - 60lbs
Beman ICS hunter Arrows with blazers and Muzzy MX-3 points @ 100 grains


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

Doe shot on Saturday Nov 24.
and the ensuing blood trail


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*Idaho Mule Deer*


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

*backet rack 8pt.*

Its a monster for my area...:wink:


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

*Dad 1st bow kill...*

my 72 yo dads first bow kill! 11/26/07 axis doe @ 21yds using 50lb nugebow, cx terminator lites 45-65 tipped w/nap hellrazor bheads.:darkbeer:...


----------



## mwbowhunter (Feb 4, 2007)

*Missouri 9 point*

This is my second archery buck ever, shot him about 7 in the morning at 3 yards in Vernon county, Missouri.


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

*Ohio 8 pointer*

I shot this deer on Nov. 10th he scores 114inches and he field dressed at 174 lbs.The shot was at 10 yards slightly quartering towards me. I got 1 lung,the liver and exited out the gut.He ran about 400 yds. before ending up in a standing corn field.Equipment used-Bowtech BlackKnight2 at 60 lbs.,Victory v-force 400 arrow fletched with 2 inch blazers tipped with 2 blade rage broadheads.


----------



## bhfool (Nov 19, 2007)

*Oregon Black Tail*

Taken 11-18-07. Stalked and shot at 30 yards.


----------



## zx190 (May 30, 2005)

Very nice! Looks like yall have been layin em down! Here are two more I shot last tuesday. Axis doe in the morning and a whitetail doe the same evening. Protein for the family!


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

NJ bow, 8pt.


----------



## rackaholic (Aug 4, 2005)

November 19, 2007, came into a rattling/grunting/bleating sequence, Approx. 25 yd shot. My second evening hunt of my season/vacation.


----------



## Bird dog (Aug 11, 2006)

September 1st from Kentucky. 23 yard shot. I know the trail camera says 2005 but I simply didn't set the year. Month and day are correct though and this buck shed his velvet the day before I shot him. I was happy to get him but really wanted a velvet buck. Oh well hopefully next year.

Black Widow PSA III Bow
125 Muzzy Phantom broadhead


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

*my deer from this yr*

my three from southern ohio 2007, this yr, all public land, all bow kills with my martin saber and easton epic 400s, button buck i thought was a doe, a doe, and the 8 pt

button buck








doe








8 pt


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Kinger1488 (Jan 6, 2005)

my brothers first deer. a little bb. shot it on his first nite ever bowhunting. walt disney called about an hour later wondering if he knew anything about the disappearance of bambi.


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

My late Season California Mule Deer I arrowed December 4, 2007:


----------



## Matth (Sep 29, 2005)

*Late Season Washington buck*

Harvested December 1st, 2007.

05 Bowtech Allegiance
Short n Sweet release
Spot Hogg sight


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

*One less coyote in the world*

I killed this one yesterday while on the deerstand.
23 yard broadside shot, he ran about 20 yards before piling up.
I couldn't have poured a better blood trail from a paint can!

Equipment:
2007 Bear Element, 64lbs. 28.5" draw
Gold Tip Ultralight Entrada 400s 
100gr. Muzzy 4-blades, Duravane Predators
Trophy Ridge Matrix 5 pin, Alpine stab, Cobra EV-1 release
Little Jon's Bowstrings (thanks Deezlin!)


----------



## TreeTopTerror (Nov 19, 2007)

*Primetime Ohio Buck*

I got this beautiful buck on a trip to Ohio. It was a DIY hunt and it turned out to be primetime when we got there. This guy and another smaller buck was chasing a doe past my stand. It was Nov. 6th and the wind was gusting up to 40mph. I almost got down a few times because the trees were rocking so violently........ and I figured NO deer move when its this windy! I am glad that I stuck it out. Since this is my first time trying to post a picture, I hope it works?!


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*My KY Buck*

Browning Mirage
Radial X-Weave 300
Rage 2 blade


----------



## BigOtis (Oct 21, 2007)

My 2007 Season, CO-Elk, KS-Pronghorn & Whitetail, AK-Halibut & Ling Cod, it's been a GOOD year!!


----------



## ozziegoesyard16 (Aug 7, 2006)

*my largest to date*

took him this weekend chasing a doe. 18.5 inside spread and 173lbs, not bad for the southeast corner of Georgia.


----------



## mtrain (Jan 9, 2004)

TreeTopTerror said:


> I got this beautiful buck on a trip to Ohio. It was a DIY hunt and it turned out to be primetime when we got there. This guy and another smaller buck was chasing a doe past my stand. It was Nov. 6th and the wind was gusting up to 40mph. I almost got down a few times because the trees were rocking so violently........ and I figured NO deer move when its this windy! I am glad that I stuck it out. Since this is my first time trying to post a picture, I hope it works?!


It didn't work :wink::tongue:


----------



## droptinebbd (Nov 19, 2007)

*Texas Hill Country Buck*

I hit him Saturday morning at 7:05 am ,17 yards away broadside sitting in my groundblind. 14 point...getting scored tomorrow.


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

I have had one heck of a year in 2007!!

-Manitoba chocolate black bear 
-DIY WY Elk
-DIY ND Mule Deer
-DIY SD Whitetail


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

2007 Archery season in Colorado.


----------



## apud (Aug 13, 2006)

*2007 wt's*


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 15, 2004)

Big female Coyote..

December 8th ...8 am...

Hoyt Vulcan....The rocket hammerhead destroyed her!!


----------



## Croaker1973 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Best bow buck*

I got this guy in illinois Smoked him at 18 yds


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

yup


----------



## eastkybowhunter (Jul 14, 2006)

Doe I took Sept 2nd.


----------



## smonk (May 18, 2006)

*buck*

kill oct. 30 scored 104 inches not bad for central florida


----------



## ar1458 (Oct 12, 2004)

*2007 deer kill on long island NY*

THE FIRST ONE-7 POINTER GREEN SCORE 128.5 DRESS WEIGHT 205 LBS. THE SECOND ONE IS A 8 POINTER WITH A WASP SST 100 GRAIN DIRECT SHOULDER BLADE SHOT (not the best ) BUT DID PASS THRU THE BLADE TO TAKE OUT THE LUNGS/HEART ....I AM STILL HUNTING .....


----------



## Navy Diver (Dec 12, 2007)

First ever deer. 9 Point buck from approx. 20 yards. I'm hooked!


----------



## Downin Whiteys (Jan 25, 2006)

Doe killed Sat. evening 12-15-07


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Kansas 10 point shot 12-16-07 at 5:20pm.


----------



## archeryshot (Aug 24, 2002)

Suffolk co. NY Nov 9th

Mathews SB 72# ,blackhawk arrows and 100gr slicktrick head,


----------



## brian smith (Sep 27, 2007)

*once in a lifetime monster buck!*

I shot this buck nov 10th with my commander in the morn. Double lung and liver. he ran 30yds and dropped. Hope u all get a chance at a mature buck this year! let the little ones walk.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

2 does shot Oct 23, 2007.

http://i15.tinypic.com/6yz33pv.jpg









Small 6 point shot Nov 17.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Buddy's first bow bear this past Sept. in Ma


----------



## chad e johnson (Dec 10, 2004)

*Doe 07*

07


----------



## covertthreads (Sep 17, 2007)

*Illinois 10 pointer-164"*

I shot this beast at 52 yards with the 2-blade Rage.
Bowtech Tribute!


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

*TN Weird 8*

Early Nov
Bowtech Ally
Goldtip Hunter 
Muzzy 100g 3 Blade
12 Yards 
(After missing a HUGE 10pt)


----------



## 20"INSIDESPREAD (Jul 9, 2007)

*Rage 2-blade*

2 blade-RAGE TWO WORDS UNBELIEVEABLE BLOODTRAIL, 4 FOOT WIDE- 40 YDS LONG














A DOE 18 YDS


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

*My Best Yet / Gun*

Not a bow kill, but still excited to get this one.
He's a mainframe 8 with alot of trash around the brows. He's got a split brow on one side and a drop was deleloping on one side.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Wyatt Pratt Oklahoma first bow harvest*

12/20/07 Age 11yrs old sixth grader
Equipment
Bowtech Equalizer
Slick Tricks
Cosmic Impact sight 
Trophy Taker Rest
AEP stabilizer

Video


----------



## naturesfly (Sep 29, 2007)

*10pt Indiana bow Oct. 5*

I have never taken a buck with the bow, had chances but I always let smaller deer walk, being I have two 140 class gun bucks already. This one stood under me forever, and I finally decided to start my archery buck career off with him. Taken with Hoyt Vipertec 26in. draw and 62lbs. using Spitfires


----------



## RPatton (Dec 5, 2007)

*Taken November 14,2007*

Mathews Switchback
Easton Excell Arrow
Slick Trick 100 Magnums
135" 8 PT Pike County ILL.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

*2 firsts*

first deer by both one mulie one black tail


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

*2 firsts*

two first deer by both of my hunting buddies one mulie one black tail both deer are 2 1/2 years old


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

Bedford county PA, october 2007
Alpine Ridgerunner lite
CX 400
Muzzy 100
10 yards heart shot/10 yard recovery



November 2007, Bedford County
Alpine Fatal Impact
CX 400
Muzzy 100 
35 yards double lung/100 yard recovery


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

*Christmas A Day Late - Missouri BUCK*

My Christmas came a day late, but it was worth the wait. I know he doesn't compare to some Kansas or Iowa bucks, but he is my best buck ever. He is a trophy in my book. 

Eight point and weighed 160lbs field dressed. I shot him with a Mathews Drenalin with Rage 3 broadheads. He only went 15 yards from the spot he was shot. This is the third deer I've killed with the Rage broadheads, they leave huge holes and shoot like field points. I won't ever buy anything else.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

*Late Season Doe*

Filled my doe tag this morning. 
25 yard shot, 50 yard recovery. 
Ross 334 with Rock Mountain Snyper 2 blade heads. 
And yes, she was dashing through the snow. 














John


----------



## lampasashunter (Mar 2, 2007)

May 2007
Mathews FX
11 yards
Rage broadhead


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Tagged out on Friday with my 5th Michigan Whitetail! What a year. Shot him in Jasper, Michigan on Dec. 28th. 36 yard shot with my Alpine Silverado, 70# shooting Easton Axis 300's with 125 grain Magnum Slick Tricks. He went 90 yards and dropped. 11 point with split right brow tine, 16" spread. 2007 is going to be hard to top!


----------



## sback05 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Here is mine*

Mathews switchback 64lbs/26.5 draw, Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 250, Rage 3 blade, Scott little bitty goose deluxe, Toxonics K-9 HD 5pin









:wink:


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

My Ohio Early season Doe, and my Late season KS buck!!!:wink:


----------



## bacs22 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hog - Tennessee - April










8pt - November 2nd - Jersey


----------



## wkywtkiller (Aug 10, 2006)

*New Years Eve Buck*

Killed on Dec. 31, 2007.
Gross score: 151 2/8"


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

*1/4/08*

Vectrix Maxima 350 Slick Trick 100g. Mags
48 yard shot


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

Doe killed 1/5/08. 06 Tribute @ 61 lbs. 18 yd. shot, 30 yd. recovery. 100 gr. 2 blade rage.


----------



## ewok (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## ewok (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## ewok (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*OH buck*

It took me awhile, but I finally got to hang my tag on this guy. I passed on him last year to see how much bigger he would get. When I saw him this year I decided he was big enough. His G2 on his right anler is forked, thats how I knew it was him.

Browning Mirage, Radial X-Weaves and 100 gr. 2 blade Rage.

He went just inside 100 yards.


----------



## crazycliff (Feb 16, 2007)

07 bowtech tribute posten stab vital bow gear sight and carbon express arrows .this was my first buck i ever harvested


----------



## Zona (May 18, 2006)

*Arizona Coues Deer*

January 6, 2008. Arizona archery coues deer.


----------



## Keith @ Aim Low (Aug 26, 2004)

*IL doe and 12pt buck 2007*

Bowtech Tribute
Muzzy MX3's & ZE rest
Copper John sight
Vortex Optics
Victory Arrows


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

07 traditional muley 5 yard shot, 65 lb bighorn takedown (my favorite bow)
07 coyote. 40 yards same bow
07 whitetail doe. 20 yards same bow
all 3 with cedar arrow and woodsman heads, from the ground


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Doe*

Elite E-500, Beman Black Max Arrows, 100g Wasp JakHammer broadheads. Deer went 50 and down. GO JAKHAMMERS!!


----------



## FFKEVIN (Mar 25, 2006)

Picked up my new BowTech General from the bow shop at 11:00am, shot this doe at 5:15pm the same day. She was 40 yards away and only went 30 yards after the shot!


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

1998 Martin Cheetah, Easton 2117 with 125g mechanical my little guy was with me during the hunt. First time he ever saw a deer get harvested. He is now an avid archer and looking to take his own next year.


----------



## zakseppala (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## j.d.skidloader (Feb 2, 2008)

*Apple orchard buck*

Matthews lx 2007 kentucky bow kill grossed 174 3/8 http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii80/jdskidloader/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

*2007 PA Archery 10 point Allegheny county*










MY Pie Bald doe taken last year in PA's Allegheny county


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

awesome pics guys great kills


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

:darkbeer:awesome pics guys great kills:darkbeer: we can all drank tot his thread


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

seems like a lot of piebalds get killed in pa the past couple years. i knwo someone whos dad shot an albino 8 thats scored 135 and then took a piebald doe that evening.


----------



## pinsapex7 (Feb 4, 2008)

*2007 Ohio Turkey*

First bird with bow!!! Photo compliments of kyost!!!


----------



## OhioBowHntr (Apr 23, 2004)

*Killed Nov 3rd 2007*

Killed Nov 3rd 2007 Muskingum County, Ohio


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

NC Doe


----------



## Bubba66 (Feb 24, 2006)

The Vectrix scored on her first shot :darkbeer:


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here's my bow bird from '07. My best tom to date. And my '07 6 point.


----------



## yashirobi (Mar 31, 2008)

i´ve a question, what are you doing with the animals after you shoot them?

a turkey ok, you can eat it its not soo much. A deer, a rabbit, and so on, too. 

But a Bear? or the animal on the last picture(dont know the englisch word for it).


gruß


----------



## Rut N Hard (Oct 17, 2006)

yashirobi said:


> i´ve a question, what are you doing with the animals after you shoot them?
> 
> a turkey ok, you can eat it its not soo much. A deer, a rabbit, and so on, too.
> 
> ...


Im sure they eat it like 99% of the pictures of the true hunters that are on this forum do with there game. In fact bear, elk, moose etc taste very well.


----------



## yashirobi (Mar 31, 2008)

Rut N Hard said:


> Im sure they eat it like 99% of the pictures of the true hunters that are on this forum do with there game. In fact bear, elk, moose etc taste very well.


thats nice to hear(i get sick if animals get shoot, but the dont be eaten...but i think the most people here feel the same/ i hope they do...).

I couldnt imagine how to handle a bear, a elk or something in this size at home. My freezer would be a "bit" over its capacity :tongue:


gruß


----------

